# Taylormade products quality



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Been looking at this labs products and everything seems quite cheap however i've heard people saying it's decent stuff?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Cant say iv heard anything.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Read older threads pal


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Never heard of them either


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

New lab??


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

It's worse than the old dhacks threads. It's not cheap in the sense it's made cheaper, it's cheaper because they choose to sell it for less and make less profit but shift more volume. 10ml of test can be put in a vial for about £3


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Been looking at this labs products and everything seems quite cheap however i've heard people saying it's decent stuff?


 I think it's cheap as it's direct from the source and not a re seller, at least it seems that way, so obviously they can charge less. I can vouch for the test and EQ, both up to standard with any refutable lab. Not overdosed either IMO. Those are the only products I have used though, have some S-Drol but I am saving that. The clen i use PWO is legit also, but obviously they did not make this so it means nothing really.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> It's bang on especially for price how many times does this horse need flogging ffs


 Until it get's @superpube pregnant.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bignath4607 said:


> It's bang on especially for price how many times does this horse need flogging ffs


 This. ^^^

It's getting tiring. Good quality, excellent turnaround, no pip, cheap as fcuk because you're buying direct.

Get on it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> This. ^^^
> 
> It's getting tiring. Good quality, excellent turnaround, no pip, cheap as fcuk because you're buying direct.
> 
> Get on it.


 Sort me out a discount?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Just want them to start brewing some higher doses. If only there was a very prominent member on herw who was affiliated, he could pass the message on... :rolleye11:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Sort me out a discount?


 See above, cock. Haha. You just beat me to it. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> See above, cock. Haha. You just beat me to it. :lol:


 Who's cock am I looking at?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@Quackerz in his lab.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> @Quackerz in his lab.
> 
> View attachment 132834


 One happy fu**ing duck, might make that my avi........ lol



Bignath4607 said:


> Normally I'd not be shy but had the snip last nete so no one wants to see mine haha


 How about a bit of bum hole then?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

I would love them to make a high tren e + low test e blend . Something like 200 tren e and 100 test e ?? Most tren users run test lower than tren but most ttm blends are opposite!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BULK said:


> I would love them to make a high tren e + low test e blend . Something like 200 tren e and 100 test e ?? Most tren users run test lower than tren but most ttm blends are opposite!


 Not a big fan of blends as I like to play with my doses.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> One happy fu**ing duck, might make that my avi........ lol
> 
> How about a bit of bum hole then?


 @richardrahl, it is done...... enjoy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

elliot1989 said:


> It's worse than the old dhacks threads. It's not cheap in the sense it's made cheaper, it's cheaper because they choose to sell it for less and make less profit but shift more volume. 10ml of test can be put in a vial for about £3


 no it cant


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

elliot1989 said:


> It's worse than the old dhacks threads. It's not cheap in the sense it's made cheaper, it's cheaper because they choose to sell it for less and make less profit but shift more volume. 10ml of test can be put in a vial for about £3


 You must have a cheap Raws supplier I'm looking at double that and that's cheap.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Peasnall said:


> You must have a cheap Raws supplier I'm looking at double that and that's cheap.


 It's an estimate and from what I've read of others and seen on Raws lists i couldn't be far away. Even if it's £10 there's a fair amount still being made


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

elliot1989 said:


> It's an estimate and from what I've read of others and seen on Raws lists i couldn't be far away. Even if it's £10 there's a fair amount still being made


 Oh absolutely


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> It's an estimate and from what I've read of others and seen on Raws lists i couldn't be far away. Even if it's £10 there's a fair amount still being made


 I had a lad selling me home brew at cost and that was £10 a vial.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

In all fairness, he didn't say at what dose it could be done... :thumb

Gotta love that 50mg/ml test e.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Been looking at this labs products and everything seems quite cheap however i've heard people saying it's decent stuff?


 I've just ordered some test and deca bout half an hour ago and already looking bigger. Strength gone through the roof too.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Stuff works like any other lab. It's pip free and cheap. It's cheap because your buying at wholesale not retail, buy in bulk at trade and it's even cheaper. TM have got it right they have cut out the middle man and are possibly becoming very quickly the most popular lab to use. Quality and price stay the same it's happy days for us all as other labs will have no choice but to follow.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Stuff works like any other lab. It's pip free and cheap. It's cheap because your buying at wholesale not retail, buy in bulk at trade and it's even cheaper. TM have got it right they have cut out the middle man and are possibly becoming very quickly the most popular lab to use. Quality and price stay the same it's happy days for us all as *other labs will have no choice but to follow*.


 so you under cut the whole industry to put yourself at the same risk for less ££ ..... makes no sense to anyone .


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> so you under cut the whole industry to put yourself at the same risk for less ££ ..... makes no sense to anyone .


 They haven't undercut the industry, they sell at similar prices to any other uk UGL, unlike others the general public can buy at wholesale instead of paying 50-80% more from a reseller. Resellers are still buying from TM Aswel as I've seen a certain sites stocking it at much higher prices.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

As said above they just cut out the middle man it's a quilter way to flood the market with their stock and it's obviously working, they aren't being greedy like resellers who make maybe 50%


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

elliot1989 said:


> As said above they just cut out the middle man it's a quilter way to flood the market with their stock and it's obviously working, they aren't being greedy like resellers who make maybe 50%


 Obviously everyone in here heard of TM but I don't know anyone else who's heard of it. I will keep using it I've had crazy strength gains from it.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

sen said:


> I've just ordered some test and deca bout half an hour ago and already looking bigger. Strength gone through the roof too.


 Can you keep us informed on this one, delivery time etc


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

thecoms said:


> Can you keep us informed on this one, delivery time etc


 Of course


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks @sen


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Unless I get a free vial of tren e to try I think they are rubbish :whistling: (worth a shot lol )


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Labs who dont use re sellers are open to everyone, very attractive to the public possibly not very smart.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Obviously everyone in here heard of TM but I don't know anyone else who's heard of it. I will keep using it I've had crazy strength gains from it.


 Same, unheard of in my gym until it has been mentioned by me, people look at it and are sceptical of the prices, especially my old dealer when I first started, he fu**ing hates the idea. lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Labs who dont use re sellers are open to everyone, very attractive to the public possibly not very smart.


 Could you elaborate? Nor arguing, just interested in what you have to say.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Could you elaborate? Nor arguing, just interested in what you have to say.


 Surely it explains itself.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Surely it explains itself.


 I meant as in why it's not smart? Makes sense from a marketing perspective and is certainly getting their name out. Personally I would not have originally bothered if it were not for the price.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> I meant as in why it's not smart? Makes sense from a marketing perspective and is certainly getting their name out. Personally I would not have originally bothered if it were not for the price.


 I dont want to get into this further its none my business, labs are higher risk they use re sellers to lower that risk.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> I dont want to get into this further its not my business, labs are higher risk they use re sellers to lower that risk.


 OK mate, I just don't know the ins and outs of it as I am simply the end user. I will take your word for it.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> OK mate, I just don't know the ins and outs of it as I am simply the end user. I will take your word for it.


 He means since people buy direct there's more chance of him getting caught off police. If you had a lab and I sold your gear, I'd probably be the one getting arrested. If you ran the lab and sold the gear, you're gonna get arrested. Or risk getting arrested.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Next step needs to be a pill press and a range or true to dose orals.

Oxies. Oxies. 50mg oxies please.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> He means since people buy direct there's more chance of him getting caught off police. If you had a lab and I sold your gear, I'd probably be the one getting arrested. If you ran the lab and sold the gear, you're gonna get arrested. Or risk getting arrested.


 Cheers. :thumbup1:

Should have been able to figure that one out really. aha


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers. :thumbup1:
> 
> Should have been able to figure that one out really. aha


 I have no idea how these websites get away with it. Aren't websites registered to people or addresses or something? Don't know much about stuff like that. Suppose unless you're a paedophile or a drug dealer, you don't have to.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Do they not have orals yet. Tbol in particular. Never heard of this lab till this.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> I have no idea how these websites get away with it. Aren't websites registered to people or addresses or something? Don't know much about stuff like that. Suppose unless you're a paedophile or a drug dealer, you don't have to.


 No idea either, @duranman might know though.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> No idea either, @duranman might know though.


 They register abroad in countries where selling steroids is legal. I think that's how they do it anyway. If your smart enough selling you will never getvcaught, selling to general public isn't necessarily more risky in my opinion because you don't have to physically touch see distribute package anything yourself you pay others to do it for you, that's what I would do anyway.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> They register abroad in countries where selling steroids is legal. I think that's how they do it anyway. If your smart enough selling you will never getvcaught, selling to general public isn't necessarily more risky in my opinion because you don't have to physically touch see distribute package anything yourself you pay others to do it for you, that's what I would do anyway.


 Doesn't matter if its illegal or not its the country you sell it to that counts. That international law cooperation on crime. Borders between cooperating countries mean very little these days in terms of crime


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Doesn't matter if its illegal or not its the country you sell it to that counts. That international law cooperation on crime. Borders between cooperating countries mean very little these days in terms of crime


 U.K. Police can't shut down international register sites I don't think. Let's face it they probably have very little interest in it anyway. Long live the uk based labs. I like that can purchase direct it saves time and money and we know we aren't getting counterfeit goods. Long may it continue


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not been on here for a couple of months and this lab seems to be getting fairly heavily pushed here now.


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Can anyone explain to me how they get away wih taking bank transfers as payment? Surely it would be absurdly easy for police to make a fake order, get the account details and track the identity of the person through their bank..?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

crawleytown said:


> Can anyone explain to me how they get away wih taking bank transfers as payment? Surely it would be absurdly easy for police to make a fake order, get the account details and track the identity of the person through their bank..?


 Brilliant! The naievity of the none criminal mind lol. Same way people in call centres get rich businessmen to invest in non existent shares, the bank account does not belong to the man in charge, not to his real name anyway, don't think law enforcement are allowed to ask for illegal activity and then use it as evidence, I think it has to be offered first, don't quote me on that. It's an illegal business and it's very easy to open bank accounts and create identity to do so. I wouldn't worry just enjoy the cheap produce.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Not been on here for a couple of months and this lab seems to be getting fairly heavily pushed here now.


 Because it's so much cheaper most have tried it. I have blood work showing testosterone is elevated considerably and can vouch for tren it's killing my sleep and photos of my bulk before and mid cycle. Plus videos of PB in squats deadlifts overhead presses


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Because it's so much cheaper most have tried it. I have blood work showing testosterone is elevated considerably and can vouch for tren it's killing my sleep and photos of my bulk before and mid cycle. Plus videos of PB in squats deadlifts overhead presses


 Would you rim the owner if he asked you to?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Would you rim the owner if he asked you to?


 How do you know it's a "he"


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> How do you know it's a "he"


 If it's a she you are in luck.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Because it's so much cheaper most have tried it. I have blood work showing testosterone is elevated considerably and can vouch for tren it's killing my sleep and photos of my bulk before and mid cycle. Plus videos of PB in squats deadlifts overhead presses


 This may be true, but I've seen this time ad time again with labs that have generally only ever been pushed on this board.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Smitch said:


> This may be true, but I've seen this time ad time again with labs that have generally only ever been pushed on this board.


 Infiniti got "pushed" on here. Cracking products IMO. There's a reason the whole forum say somethings good and I'd guess it's because they used it got results etc. Yes some will have interest in lab for profit gain etc but when it's getting talked about and people commenting saying happy with results then it's likely to be true.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Smitch said:


> This may be true, but I've seen this time ad time again with labs that have generally only ever been pushed on this board.


 Ditto. I was sceptical too, mate. I will say though, that having tried and very much liked them, I see no reason to buy elsewhere at higher prices. Really happy with the whole service.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Infiniti got "pushed" on here. Cracking products IMO. There's a reason the whole forum say somethings good and I'd guess it's because they used it got results etc. Yes some will have interest in lab for profit gain etc but when it's getting talked about and people commenting saying happy with results then it's likely to be true.


 You're missing the point.

This is a lab that is clearly being produced by a board member, the same as DHacks, BSI, Triumph, the list goes on...


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Smitch said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> This is a lab that is clearly being produced by a board member, the same as DHacks, BSI, Triumph, the list goes on...


 Lol does it matter who makes it as long as the produce is as stated


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Has anyone used the proviron or adex and can vouch that it is legit ?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Because it's so much cheaper most have tried it. I have blood work showing testosterone is elevated considerably and can vouch for tren it's killing my sleep and photos of my bulk before and mid cycle. Plus videos of PB in squats deadlifts overhead presses


 last bloods you posted up were someone else's which you got off another forum.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> last bloods you posted up were someone else's which you got off another forum.


 Last bloods were off the account owner, not myself, this isn't my account long story but j have bloods and a few on here trusted can verify them. Can't explain on here Pm if you want to know


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Last bloods were off the account owner, not myself, this isn't my account long story but j have bloods and a few on here trusted can verify them. Can't explain on here Pm if you want to know


 I've heard enough already tbh.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

They should change the name of this site to tm muscle sick of seeing it. Any way of blocking TM threads?

Yes its legit. Yes it will go to s**t eventually and yes they will rebrand under a different name same bullshit cycle. Nuff said surely


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I've heard enough already tbh.


 That's fine I'm just replying to thread. Eases my boredom. Enjoy the rest of your Sunday


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oli1988 said:


> They should change the name of this site to tm muscle sick of seeing it. Any way of blocking TM threads?
> 
> Yes its legit. Yes it will go to s**t eventually and yes they will rebrand under a different name same bullshit cycle. Nuff said surely


 Just don't open the thread then you won't have read it. It's new and popular so gets mentioned just like new cars when they are released


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Just don't open the thread then you won't have read it. It's new and popular so gets mentioned just like new cars when they are released


 Cant help it im addicted to reading threads on ukm lol and waiting to see when it goes to s**t. Prices are good to be fair


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oli1988 said:


> Cant help it im addicted to reading threads on ukm lol and waiting to see when it goes to s**t. Prices are good to be fair


 Lol it eases boredom


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sams said:


> Has anyone used the proviron or adex and can vouch that it is legit ?


 No, have used the pharma clen and is legit though.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> *Just don't open the thread then* you won't have read it. It's new and popular so gets mentioned just like new cars when they are released


 LOL

I just have this guy on block, does my nut in.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

To be fair i bet quackers does the majority of the forums head in. Chats s**t constantly only person ive fallen out with on this site obviously he has a few fanboys lke his boyfriend roids r us mugs both of them

Quackers 7000 posts in 7months get a life pal!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Labs who dont use re sellers are open to everyone, very attractive to the public possibly not very smart.


 this is exactly my point .


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Avnt used any of the stuff iv brought yet just stockin up but theres no ****in round with tm which i like ordered bout 6 times now an always arrives in a day or 2


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Oli1988 said:


> To be fair i bet quackers does the majority of the forums head in. Chats s**t constantly only person ive fallen out with on this site obviously he has a few fanboys lke his boyfriend roids r us mugs both of them
> 
> Quackers 7000 posts in 7months get a life pal!


 I agree that roids r us was a mug, where dos he vanish to


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I agree that roids r us was a mug, where dos he vanish to


 Not sure mate think he had a break down or something and publicly made a thread asking to have his account deleted when he could have pm'd lorian and did it quietly.

Been on here a while now and ive noticed people join up make 1000s of posts in the space of a few months then disappear. Probably came off after their first cycle turned into a b and c and when they finally came off didnt expect the head**** that can come with it if your not prepared and stop posting. Just my theory.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I agree that roids r us was a mug, where dos he vanish to


 Was wondering the same thing......... I agree he was a bit of a weird one. Too much Tren.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sams said:


> Has anyone used the proviron or adex and can vouch that it is legit ?


 Ordered loads of each mate last week, running the Proviron alongside my cruise just to see what it's like and grabbed some boxes of Adex as they were so cheap.

Used a uv light on the Proviron, only thought to do it this morning, shows watermark so imo is legit as it matches other Greek pharma stuff I have which are 100% real.

Adex is zentiva so will be legit too as as far as I'm aware this isn't faked like brands such as Pfizer and even then it's only the aromasin that's faked as its so expensive


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

sponge2015 said:


> Ordered loads of each mate last week, running the Proviron alongside my cruise just to see what it's like and grabbed some boxes of Adex as they were so cheap.
> 
> Used a uv light on the Proviron, only thought to do it this morning, shows watermark so imo is legit as it matches other Greek pharma stuff I have which are 100% real.
> 
> ...


 Never knew you could check like that.

This is my personal opinion. So isn't worth anything. But I'd trust TM with anything. So much so that I'm sceptical when people have a problem. They are rapid with delivery, will bend over backwards to help people and I've had but good from them.

It's obvious why some people won't like TM. There pricing means that they have undercut the market as said. But we don't rip Aldi/Lidl for doing the same. Some people will always want to shop at Waitrose, and that's cool. But if I can get a quality product for half the price or less, more quickly and with better customer service I'm going too.

I'll caveat my positive opinion by saying that I've chatted with the owner a fair bit over email. So I could be considered "in" with them. But I'm just honestly happy with the products and service. If others don't like it's cool with me. I'll save some cash and keep ordering what I need.


----------



## Jackx (May 23, 2016)

sammym said:


> Never knew you could check like that.
> 
> This is my personal opinion. So isn't worth anything. But I'd trust TM with anything. So much so that I'm sceptical when people have a problem. They are rapid with delivery, will bend over backwards to help people and I've had but good from them.
> 
> ...


 I think what doesn't help is that certain users like yourself are popping up in every TM thread saying the same thing and receiving comments from other users that are also popping up in said threads patting each other on the back. All a bit suspicious to some. I'm sure if you're post history was looked through there would be double figures of posts of you saying the same thing in every TM thread. I think that's what is really what gets people asking questions.

There is no doubt they are cheap and quick but also there is no doubt there is a few people in bed with each other.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Was wondering the same thing......... I agree he was a bit of a weird one. Too much Tren.


 Not enough IMO, if I see him I will guide him to the 2G realms of tren


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

sammym said:


> Never knew you could check like that.
> 
> This is my personal opinion. So isn't worth anything. But I'd trust TM with anything. So much so that I'm sceptical when people have a problem. They are rapid with delivery, will bend over backwards to help people and I've had but good from them.
> 
> ...


 Have always used Norma test as its the one pharma grade test I'm pretty confident I can spot a fake in after using so much. Have a thread here where I took a box to the sunbed to see the hologram.

only dawned on me today that I now have a uv light that I bought to labmax gear, dug it out and used it on all the Greek pharma items I have, t3, hcg, Proviron and Norma. All showed the hologram and I know the others are legit so very confident the Proviron is too.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> Ordered loads of each mate last week, running the Proviron alongside my cruise just to see what it's like and grabbed some boxes of Adex as they were so cheap.
> 
> Used a uv light on the Proviron, only thought to do it this morning, shows watermark so imo is legit as it matches other Greek pharma stuff I have which are 100% real.
> 
> ...


 Nice one mate tempted to take the plunge and get a fair few boxes in.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Jackx said:


> I think what doesn't help is that certain users like yourself are popping up in every TM thread saying the same thing and receiving comments from other users that are also popping up in said threads patting each other on the back. All a bit suspicious to some. I'm sure if you're post history was looked through there would be double figures of posts of you saying the same thing in every TM thread. I think that's what is really what gets people asking questions.
> 
> There is no doubt they are cheap and quick but also there is no doubt there is a few people in bed with each other.


 Maybe same things are said because that's the honest opinions lol


----------



## Jackx (May 23, 2016)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Maybe same things are said because that's the honest opinions lol


 From different people then great

Surely the same review from 20 people once stands for more than the same review from one person 20 times?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jackx said:


> From different people then great
> 
> Surely the same review from 20 people once stands for more than the same review from one person 20 times?


 To be fair there is only around 50 people max I would say that actually post regularly in this section. Everyone else is either here looking for cycle advice or advice on lab choice. If you actually read every single thread there is only one negative I can find and that was concerning the DNP. There are no other negatives concerning the actual quality of the gear or pharma products. For the sake of the price personally I would just try it. I was sceptical at first if you look at my previous posts a few months back but now it has become my go to lab, the quality and the price is there, you can't really argue that fact.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've not used it yet and wont post a review. I never do. If it's decent you'll see me in the post a recent picture thread!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Did my first jab of TaylorMade this morning and can safely say it blows Alpha Pharma, Baltic, Unigen and Pharmacom out of the water, everybody I've seen today has told me I look massive and ripped. I'm going to start their Superdrol next week and can already feel a load of extra glycogen in my shoulders and I'm getting crippling shin pumps just from walking 10 yards to the kitchen to make a brew.


----------



## Jackx (May 23, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> To be fair there is only around 50 people max I would say that actually post regularly in this section. Everyone else is either here looking for cycle advice or advice on lab choice. If you actually read every single thread there is only one negative I can find and that was concerning the DNP. There are no other negatives concerning the actual quality of the gear or pharma products. For the sake of the price personally I would just try it. I was sceptical at first if you look at my previous posts a few months back but now it has become my go to lab, the quality and the price is there, you can't really argue that fact.


 I agree it's a very good lab i'm just arguing the fact that when it gets shoved down throats by a select few it definitely raises a few eyebrows.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> To be fair there is only around 50 people max I would say that actually post regularly in this section. Everyone else is either here looking for cycle advice or advice on lab choice. If you actually read every single thread there is only one negative I can find and that was concerning the DNP. There are no other negatives concerning the actual quality of the gear or pharma products. For the sake of the price personally I would just try it. I was sceptical at first if you look at my previous posts a few months back but now it has become my go to lab, the quality and the price is there, you can't really argue that fact.


 Always the way at first, give a few key board members free gear and get them to post positive reviews, make sure the gear is well priced and dosed well and then later down the line it all goes to sh1t.

I got given a load of free gear myself by a lab pushed heavily on here a couple of years back, few hundred quid worth, once you've been on this board long enough you'll see it for yourself.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Always the way at first, give a few key board members free gear and get them to post positive reviews, make sure the gear is well priced and dosed well and then later down the line it all goes to sh1t.
> 
> I got given a load of free gear myself by a lab pushed heavily on here a couple of years back, few hundred quid worth, once you've been on this board long enough you'll see it for yourself.


 Seen a pattern emerging. Gets boring seeing the same posts with Tommy 10 posts giving it large 24/7


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone needs get their head together and start a wave just at the right time as one dwindles


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Someone needs get their head together and start a wave just at the right time as one dwindles


 Or these labs need to keep making good stuff at decent prices! Dunno why they'd make s**t gear when they started off making good stuff. Obviously I know it happens. Renvex are one such lab.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sen said:


> Or these labs need to keep making good stuff at decent prices! Dunno why they'd make s**t gear when they started off making good stuff. Obviously I know it happens. Renvex are one such lab.


 Greed.

It's stupid really, but your average drug dealer generally isn't very intelligent so it's to be expected.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Greed.
> 
> It's stupid really, but your average drug dealer generally isn't very intelligent so it's to be expected.


 Milk over rob


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Smitch said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> This is a lab that is clearly being produced by a board member, the same as DHacks, BSI, Triumph, the list goes on...


 I wouldn't say it's being pushed at all, there was a thread regarding TM having poor quality DNP, which sparked a bit of controversy regarding the lab. Other people had good experiences with other products and spoke out, instead of letting what is a seemingly decent lab have it's name tarnished pretty heavily just because of the experience of a few. Since then it's just been people asking for opinions to really gauge whether it's worth it or not, and the majority seem to think it is


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jackx said:


> I agree it's a very good lab i'm just arguing the fact that when it gets shoved down throats by a select few it definitely raises a few eyebrows.


 Eyebrows to what though? Especially from a member who has only come on here to state such a fact also with 5 posts it seems......



Smitch said:


> Always the way at first, give a few key board members free gear and get them to post positive reviews, make sure the gear is well priced and dosed well and then later down the line it all goes to sh1t.
> 
> I got given a load of free gear myself by a lab pushed heavily on here a couple of years back, few hundred quid worth, once you've been on this board long enough you'll see it for yourself.


 Well you have received more free gear than I have. Either way I will keep using them for as long as they are there, the price is right for me and the qualiity is comparible to anything else. If they turn to s**t I'll just switch, easy fix IMO, I only buy a few vials at a time, so it's no big deal really, just steroids, but cheaper.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Seen a pattern emerging. Gets boring seeing the same posts with Tommy 10 posts giving it Kevin and Perry go large 24/7


 Fixed for lol's


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Been waiting all weekend and no free gear, @Quackerz pay up lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Been waiting all weekend and no free gear, @Quackerz pay up lol


 Did @richardrahl tell you to say that? c**t. lol


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Did @richardrahl tell you to say that? c**t. lol


 I won't snitch on anyone


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Did @richardrahl tell you to say that? c**t. lol


 f**k all to do with me, Mr Taylor. Haha.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Smitch said:


> I got given a load of free gear myself by a lab pushed heavily on here a couple of years back, few hundred quid worth, once you've been on this board long enough you'll see it for yourself.


 That was charity. They thought you looked like you needed it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> f**k all to do with me, Mr Taylor. Haha.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Jackx said:


> I think what doesn't help is that certain users like yourself are popping up in every TM thread saying the same thing and receiving comments from other users that are also popping up in said threads patting each other on the back. All a bit suspicious to some. I'm sure if you're post history was looked through there would be double figures of posts of you saying the same thing in every TM thread. I think that's what is really what gets people asking questions.
> 
> There is no doubt they are cheap and quick but also there is no doubt there is a few people in bed with each other.


 I agree with you entirely. It's a point well made.

Ultimately this is in the internet. Some people lie, some people bend the truth and some people give honest advice. I added my bit at the end because your right the same people saying nice things isn't as helpful as new people saying something. So I'm going to not comment on TM threads now. I really did mean that I don't care where people order from. I have "chatted" enough to know they are busy enough, and won't lose sleep about some people not ordering. I make my decisions and everyone should make theres.

There is a lot of "pushing" on here. Some blatant and some more subtle. Without even realising it I have been pushing this lab. Not because I'm getting free gear but because I like it. But from now on I'm bowing out and just going to focus on other areas which I enjoy on the site.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

In all seriousness, I ordered some clen of tm for a mate, told him start on 40mcg for a couple days then move up to 60mcg for a week if he doesn't any shakes etc on 40.

ive never used any sort of fat burner as I'm naturally lean, he's not getting any sort of shakes etc after two days on 60mcg, should he up it to 80mcg or will it still be doing its job even if he's not feeling anything?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> In all seriousness, I ordered some clen of tm for a mate, told him start on 40mcg for a couple days then move up to 60mcg for a week if he doesn't any shakes etc on 40.
> 
> ive never used any sort of fat burner as I'm naturally lean, he's not getting any sort of shakes etc after two days on 60mcg, should he up it to 80mcg or will it still be doing its job even if he's not feeling anything?


 Shaking on clen means your overdosing


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> In all seriousness, I ordered some clen of tm for a mate, told him start on 40mcg for a couple days then move up to 60mcg for a week if he doesn't any shakes etc on 40.
> 
> ive never used any sort of fat burner as I'm naturally lean, he's not getting any sort of shakes etc after two days on 60mcg, should he up it to 80mcg or will it still be doing its job even if he's not feeling anything?


 Post pics, I have been using sopharma for years, can spot a fake miles off.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Post pics, I have been using sopharma for years, can spot a fake miles off.


 It's off tm, did you order yours from tm?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> It's off tm, did you order yours from tm?


 I used the sopharma from TM lost plenty of fat, mild shakes at 140mcg but I don't tend to shake much on clen anyway. Cramps in neck and raised pulse and BP from it and warm feeling. Seemed decent to me.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I used the sopharma from TM lost plenty of fat, mild shakes at 140mcg but I don't tend to shake much on clen anyway. Cramps in neck and raised pulse and BP from it and warm feeling. Seemed decent to me.


 Would you say 60mcg is to low a dose then?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Would you say 60mcg is to low a dose then?


 Person dependant, my brother rattles on 60-80mcg. Try 80-100 check pulse before and then 90 mins after. Mine goes up 30-40bpm resting.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> It's off tm, did you order yours from tm?


 Yup and it is working fine, also have a few old strips with a few tabs in to compare if you want though, I have already checked and they are identical.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Yup and it is working fine, also have a few old strips with a few tabs in to compare if you want though, I have already checked and they are identical.


 Was for my mate so don't have them but if yours were off tm and there legit then I'm happy with that


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> Was for my mate so don't have them but if yours were off tm and there legit then I'm happy with that


 Cool mate, as stated I can post pics comparing old batch and ones from TM if needed.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Cool mate, as stated I can post pics comparing old batch and ones from TM if needed.


 Are you the photographer?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Eyebrows to what though? Especially from a member who has only come on here to state such a fact also with 5 posts it seems......
> 
> Well you have received more free gear than I have. Either way I will keep using them for as long as they are there, the price is right for me and the qualiity is comparible to anything else. If they turn to s**t I'll just switch, easy fix IMO, I only buy a few vials at a time, so it's no big deal really, just steroids, but cheaper.


 I hope im around long enough to get loads of free goodies


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Seems like they have their fingers in a lot of pies

Took this on the way home today in China.

Should have popped in and bought a few vials


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> I hope im around long enough to get loads of free goodies


 I got a free bag at supermarket today, I must be co owner at asda


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

Doing my second pin of the test E tonight - too early to feel anything yet but its so smooth 0 pip and delivery was absolutely rapid!

Definitely rate them.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> Doing my second pin of the test E tonight - too early to feel anything yet but its so smooth 0 pip and delivery was absolutely rapid!
> 
> Definitely rate them.


 Yeah lovely and smooth it is. I normally use sust but was so cheap had to cross over. I hope they make a sust soon


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Are you the photographer?


 Only if you are planning to pose nude.........



DORIAN said:


> I hope im around long enough to get loads of free goodies


 I just go to the food bank.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Only if you are planning to pose nude.........


 I'm too fat at moment


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I'm too fat at moment
> 
> View attachment 132882


 We can put you in with the 'plus size models'.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> We can put you in with the 'plus size models'.


 Curvaceous I am, especially with my gyno lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Curvaceous I am, especially with my gyno lol


 That's what they want........ the 'Tess Holiday look'.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I got a free bag at supermarket today, I must be co owner at asda


 Your taking money out the government's pocket :tongue: not big not clever


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Only if you are planning to pose nude.........
> 
> I just go to the food bank.


 Ooh behave


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Ooh behave


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That's what they want........ the 'Tess Holiday look'.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mate of mine i spoke to last night been on tm test E for few weekd said pinning is crippling him said after every jab the area is dead for like a week

i wonder if he got one of the old vials were the stopper was bit dodgy an he hasnt noticed an thats tje reason ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

crawleytown said:


> Can anyone explain to me how they get away wih taking bank transfers as payment? Surely it would be absurdly easy for police to make a fake order, get the account details and track the identity of the person through their bank..?


 What makes you think somebody smart enough to easily clear a few hundred k a year isn't smart enough to just rent a bank account off a mate or a regular customer? Drug users, and better still a skint drug user will do practicaly anything for an easy weekly income plus gear would they not? Lol


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> Mate of mine i spoke to last night been on tm test E for few weekd said pinning is crippling him said after every jab the area is dead for like a week
> 
> i wonder if he got one of the old vials were the stopper was bit dodgy an he hasnt noticed an thats tje reason ?


 Is he experienced injecting? Maybe the oil doesn't agree with him. I been putting 7ml a week in 5ml tren e and 2ml test e not a single bit of pip


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> View attachment 132902


 Just imagine, that could be you.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Shaking on clen means your overdosing


 In the first days/week, shakes are pretty much unavoidable if your clen is real, I would be concerned if there was none if receptors are fresh.

You want to feel the clen not take enough to not feel nothing.


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> What makes you think somebody smart enough to easily clear a few hundred k a year isn't smart enough to just rent a bank account off a mate or a regular customer? Drug users, and better still a skint drug user will do practicaly anything for an easy weekly income plus gear would they not? Lol


 Even so, there's a very clear trail of the money for someone to trace if they so desired.

Very much you would ever be asked to pay for cocaine via bank transfer, for example. I guess that reflects the lack of interest from the police in this country in steroids but even so I've always thought of selling them online as a reasonably risky venture.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> What makes you think somebody smart enough to easily clear a few hundred k a year isn't smart enough to just rent a bank account off a mate or a regular customer? Drug users, and better still a skint drug user will do practicaly anything for an easy weekly income plus gear would they not? Lol


 Clearly zero idea on money laundering, then


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

crawleytown said:


> Even so, there's a very clear trail of the money for someone to trace if they so desired.
> 
> Very much you would ever be asked to pay for cocaine via bank transfer, for example. I guess that reflects the lack of interest from the police in this country in steroids but even so I've always thought of selling them online as a reasonably risky venture.


 Exactly this.......its down to resources and priorities, occasionally a lab will get raided if identified and then money laundering and confiscation proceedings take place. Steroid are just not up there as national priorities when all the financial investigators are tied up with terrorism, large drugs, major fraud enquiries.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> In the first days/week, shakes are pretty much unavoidable if your clen is real, I would be concerned if there was none if receptors are fresh.
> 
> You want to feel the clen not take enough to not feel nothing.


 I mean for people rattling it's just unnecessary I think. I don't shake a lot on it unless I'm really concentrating like if injecting myself then I shake. Get minor shakes obviously but that's where I tend to stop increasing. As long as my heart rate hoes up and I get the warm feeling I'm happy


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Bomber1966 said:


> Exactly this.......its down to resources and priorities, occasionally a lab will get raided if identified and then money laundering and confiscation proceedings take place. Steroid are just not up there as national priorities when all the financial investigators are tied up with terrorism, large drugs, major fraud enquiries.


 maybe not so,

what if they're bank transferring into a bank account inaccessible over her i dunno a foreign account - then buying bitcoin and moving it around to themselves that way.

If they were stupid they would have took paypal, but i feel this is more thought out


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I mean for people rattling it's just unnecessary I think. I don't shake a lot on it unless I'm really concentrating like if injecting myself then I shake. Get minor shakes obviously but that's where I tend to stop increasing. As long as my heart rate hoes up and I get the warm feeling I'm happy


 shakes are a side effect and not a tell tail sign its working, hence they subside


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

todai said:


> maybe not so,
> 
> what if they're bank transferring into a bank account inaccessible over her i dunno a foreign account - then buying bitcoin and moving it around to themselves that way.
> 
> If they were stupid they would have took paypal, but i feel this is more thought out


 It doesn't get over the old problem... How did you suddenly get rich?

If if your lifestyle exceeds your income........I'm not saying it's insurmountable but it is difficult... This is why high quality money launderers can charge up to 50%.... Setting up off-shore companies, dividends, an impression of genuine business generating income.

sensible people keep keep under the radar, don't buy a flash car or other visible wealth items...but then what's the point of having money if you can't spend it?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Bomber1966 said:


> It doesn't get over the old problem... How did you suddenly get rich?
> 
> If if your lifestyle exceeds your income........I'm not saying it's insurmountable but it is difficult... This is why high quality money launderers can charge up to 50%.... Setting up off-shore companies, dividends, an impression of genuine business generating income.
> 
> sensible people keep keep under the radar, don't buy a flash car or other visible wealth items...but then what's the point of having money if you can't spend it?


 easy, do what they do around here, buy a tanning shop, mark up that you made good profit then buy another tanning shop, mark up loads of profit (pay tax more but looks genuine)

or ways like this...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I mean for people rattling it's just unnecessary I think. I don't shake a lot on it unless I'm really concentrating like if injecting myself then I shake. Get minor shakes obviously but that's where I tend to stop increasing. As long as my heart rate hoes up and I get the warm feeling I'm happy


 unnecessary yes, short high dosing is very effective if you can handle it.

60mcg first 2 days should be noticeable if real.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Is he experienced injecting? Maybe the oil doesn't agree with him. I been putting 7ml a week in 5ml tren e and 2ml test e not a single bit of pip


 No not really only done alpha test e b4 this an said no pip but he said hes goin av to stop the TM coz its tha bad


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

todai said:


> easy, do what they do around here, buy a tanning shop, mark up that you made good profit then buy another tanning shop, mark up loads of profit (pay tax more but looks genuine)
> 
> or ways like this...


 Again, not easy.... Involves a fairly big capital outlay, plus business rates, staff costs etc.... You need to be making good money to make it worthwhile. Like I said, it's not impossible, but it's hard to do properly otherwise everyone would be doing it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Bomber1966 said:


> Again, not easy.... Involves a fairly big capital outlay, plus business rates, staff costs etc.... You need to be making good money to make it worthwhile. Like I said, it's not impossible, but it's hard to do properly otherwise everyone would be doing it.


 something to do with "i might go to jail" probably deters people too.

another simple answer, business loan then could get round that, employ people and in your first week you turned over 30k ... look at that... haha yeh it is possible as we all probably know someone doing it, but i don't think its that difficult either, and chances are if you continue working people wouldn't notice, invest money into items in your home you pay cash for, go holidays you pay cash for, leave the flash car financed and coming out your monthlywage you work for??


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

p.s I'm taking notes for when i release my own steroid brand under my own name... aint gonna catch me bitches :lol:


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

todai said:


> something to do with "i might go to jail" probably deters people too.
> 
> another simple answer, business loan then could get round that, employ people and in your first week you turned over 30k ... look at that... haha yeh it is possible as we all probably know someone doing it, but i don't think its that difficult either, and chances are if you continue working people wouldn't notice, invest money into items in your home you pay cash for, go holidays you pay cash for, leave the flash car financed and coming out your monthlywage you work for??


 Have you tried to get a business loan recently? They want things like business plans etc........ Projected turnover, profit and loss......again not impossible, just not as easy as people imagine....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> unnecessary yes, short high dosing is very effective if you can handle it.
> 
> 60mcg first 2 days should be noticeable if real.


 I agree with this, I always prefer to taper up from 20mcg slowly though, I prefer not to feel the sides and still know the product is working, each to their own though. I have seen better results blasting clen for lack of a better term though.



Bomber1966 said:


> It doesn't get over the old problem... How did you suddenly get rich?
> 
> If if your lifestyle exceeds your income........I'm not saying it's insurmountable but it is difficult... This is why high quality money launderers can charge up to 50%.... Setting up off-shore companies, dividends, an impression of genuine business generating income.
> 
> sensible people keep keep under the radar, don't buy a flash car or other visible wealth items...but then what's the point of having money if you can't spend it?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Bomber1966 said:


> Have you tried to get a business loan recently? They want things like business plans etc........ Projected turnover, profit and loss......again not impossible, just not as easy as people imagine....


 go to a business advisor, tell him your plan, say you want to open up a sunbed shop, make some figures up. 
generally 9/10 times the people doing this don't just wake up and go, I'm gonna buy some raws from the dark web and start selling gear, they've generally got dodgy mates, who have dodgy advisors, and dodgy accountants.... and by dodgy i mean know the system well...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

todai said:


> go to a business advisor, tell him your plan, say you want to open up a sunbed shop, make some figures up.
> generally 9/10 times the people doing this don't just wake up and go, I'm gonna buy some raws from the dark web and start selling gear, they've generally got dodgy mates, who have dodgy advisors, and dodgy accountants.... and by dodgy i mean know the system well...


 Probably not best to advertise it then..............


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Probably not best to advertise it then..............


 I'm opening a sunbed shop, I'm also gonna sell body building supplements to maximise my profits. I will call my brand beta pharma


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I'm opening a sunbed shop, I'm also gonna sell body building supplements to maximise my profits. I will call my brand beta pharma


 Just call it Beta Beds and let @MidsGuy21 rent a room there. He seems like he is homeless.........


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Just call it Beta Beds and let @MidsGuy21 rent a room there. He seems like he is homeless.........


 Beta beds it is.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Beta beds it is.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Probably not best to advertise it then..............


 haha ill get a knock at the door soon...


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I'm opening a sunbed shop, I'm also gonna sell *body building supplements* to maximise my profits. I will call my brand beta pharma


 haha this

call it UKM supplements


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

thecoms said:


> Thanks @sen


 Arrived today mate. Ordered Saturday night, posted Monday.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

todai said:


> something to do with "i might go to jail" probably deters people too.
> 
> another simple answer, business loan then could get round that, employ people and in your first week you turned over 30k ... look at that... haha yeh it is possible as we all probably know someone doing it, but i don't think its that difficult either, and chances are if you continue working people wouldn't notice, invest money into items in your home you pay cash for, go holidays you pay cash for, leave the flash car financed and coming out your monthlywage you work for??


 Yeah pay cash for holidays, it's not like they're in your own name along with passport details next to it.

Have expensive items in your house, brilliant idea for when some visiting retard visits and posts pictures of themselves in there on the social media. Or simply get an unrelated visit from the boys in blue, great idea.

You're clutching at straws and not thinking ahead of the game.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bomber1966 said:


> Clearly zero idea on money laundering, then


 More than you if that's what you think money laundering is?


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> More than you if that's what you think money laundering is?


 I'm opening up a laundrette next to my sunbed shop, you can use that to launder your money. Best way to launder small amounts (upto 5k a time) is through betting on big odds on in cash on bookies. At races is good no1 bats an eye lid. Casino too. Clean up nice and easy with your reciept as proof.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Labs who dont use re sellers are open to everyone, very attractive to the public possibly not very smart.


 I ordered some npp and it's got the Web site plastered on the vial I cut that bit off


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Probably not best to advertise it then..............


 Point being..... Mostly law enforcement don't really care... So it's probably pretty safe.. Much bigger fish to fry like stopping people blowing s**t up or bringing in large



IGotTekkers said:


> More than you if that's what you think money laundering is?


 Trust me mate, I've forgotten more about it than you will ever know....at least my experiences really happened...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> Point being..... Mostly law enforcement don't really care... So it's probably pretty safe.. Much bigger fish to fry like stopping people blowing s**t up or bringing in large
> 
> Trust me mate, I've forgotten more about it than you will ever know....at least my experiences really happened...


 With a name like Bomber I would not advertise that either TBH.............


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> With a name like Bomber I would not advertise that either TBH.............


 I hadn't thought that through !! Goes back to my RAF days


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> I hadn't thought that through !! Goes back to my RAF days


 My initial post was just taking the piss anyway mate, you have to take a gamble if I am serious or not TBH.... :lol:


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> I hadn't thought that through !! Goes back to my RAF days


 RAF rough as f**k?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mosslanemauler said:


> RAF rough as f**k?


 It was the 80's... I mainly watched videos


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

sen said:


> Arrived today mate. Ordered Saturday night, posted Monday.


 Wow that wasn't bad at all. See how you get on ?

Thanks for reply

How did you pay ?


----------



## KolorKode (Jul 12, 2016)

Just purchased some of their xanax and it's complete bunk. I've sent some away for testing.

Their test e and deca seems ok though.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

thecoms said:


> Wow that wasn't bad at all. See how you get on ?
> 
> Thanks for reply
> 
> How did you pay ?


 Bank transfer. I'm using bayer testoviron and wildcat deca at minute but gonna swap when I jab next (tomorrow) and carry on with TM, see if I notice anything different.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

sen said:


> Bank transfer. I'm using bayer testoviron and wildcat deca at minute but gonna swap when I jab next (tomorrow) and carry on with TM, see if I notice anything different.


 Thanks for info, much appreciated.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

KolorKode said:


> Just purchased some of their xanax and it's complete bunk. I've sent some away for testing.
> 
> Their test e and deca seems ok though.


 I didn't know they sell Xanax?

best


----------



## KolorKode (Jul 12, 2016)

It's labeled as such but no effect and xanax and normally bitter. So left with a bag of bunk pills.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

KolorKode said:


> Just purchased some of their xanax and it's complete bunk. I've sent some away for testing.
> 
> Their test e and deca seems ok though.


 The xanax I have been spaced out on all day? Great contribution for your first post........ I'm a seasoned benzo addict (not proud of it) but can say that these are 100% legit. Where is it being tested?

Please provide photos of your product so I can match it to mine, as this seems slightly dodgy to me. Here, I will even upload mine now.

View attachment IMG_0727.JPG


I just popped another to be sure, a whole bar. If I find anything wrong with it I will re-post, but I doubt it will happen.

Edit: Have you contacted the seller?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Yeah pay cash for holidays, it's not like they're in your own name along with passport details next to it.
> 
> Have expensive items in your house, brilliant idea for when some visiting retard visits and posts pictures of themselves in there on the social media. Or simply get an unrelated visit from the boys in blue, great idea.
> 
> You're clutching at straws and not thinking ahead of the game.


 I'm throwing ideas out there, ill stick to my peasant just getting by life haha
so if you can't buy expensive stuff, can't show you have expensive stuff can't do expensive s**t then whats the fu**ing point?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> The xanax I have been spaced out on all day? Great contribution for your first post........ I'm a seasoned benzo addict (not proud of it) but can say that these are 100% legit. Where is it being tested?
> 
> Please provide photos of your product so I can match it to mine, as this seems slightly dodgy to me. Here, I will even upload mine now.
> 
> ...


 Definatly not bunk, guys full of s**t......................


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Definatly not bunk, guys full of s**t......................


 Will trust you on this one

best


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

todai said:


> I'm throwing ideas out there, ill stick to my peasant just getting by life haha
> so if you can't buy expensive stuff, can't show you have expensive stuff can't do expensive s**t then whats the fu**ing point?


 That's what they're doing, making people think it's not worthwhile.

Drinking and lots of coke will shift some cash without having anything to show for it although do be aware, once again if splashing too much behind the bar, if the police have their suspicions or if anyone takes exception to you being flash with the cash, don't be surprised if you get pulled in.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's what they're doing, making people think it's not worthwhile.
> 
> Drinking and lots of coke will shift some cash without having anything to show for it although do be aware, once again if splashing too much behind the bar, if the police have their suspicions or if anyone takes exception to you being flash with the cash, don't be surprised if you get pulled in.


 Suppose I guess, can see how easy it is for guys to get caught when you think about it, wonder how all the guys round this way don't lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

todai said:


> Suppose I guess, can see how easy it is for guys to get caught when you think about it, wonder how all the guys round this way don't lol


 Really depends on the trail, what they're buying, do they actually own the goods are are they 'someone else's' who can vouch and afford said goods?

Some people are informants and are allowed to continue as long as they don't get too big for their boots.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Definatly not bunk, guys full of s**t......................


 What do Xanax do?


----------



## KolorKode (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll get picks up tomorrow

Guy some raw API and compare of buy some pressed pills off bnm and compare.

there are either complete bunk or way under dosed, I'm on 5th bar of today and nothing.

as I said, Deca and test I'm very happy this, these are garbage. I'll be betting test done an Helios / University lab.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm looking forward to their modafinil coming


----------



## Jackx (May 23, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> The xanax I have been spaced out on all day? Great contribution for your first post........ I'm a seasoned benzo addict (not proud of it) but can say that these are 100% legit. Where is it being tested?
> 
> Please provide photos of your product so I can match it to mine, as this seems slightly dodgy to me. Here, I will even upload mine now.
> 
> ...


 What dose would you recommend for a first time user?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

todai said:


> I'm throwing ideas out there, ill stick to my peasant just getting by life haha
> so if you can't buy expensive stuff, can't show you have expensive stuff can't do expensive s**t then whats the fu**ing point?


 Keep saving until you can afford to stop then live a nice life in the Costa del sol.

Cars are a dead giveaway. There was a guy in the town I live in who used to hire Ferraris and you'd see him blastin around town with the roof down in summer. He was unemployed.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A1243R said:


> What do Xanax do?


 Depends how much you take lol

It is for anxiety, so chills you out, or puts you on another planet if you take too much.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jackx said:


> What dose would you recommend for a first time user?


 The bar is split in to 4 for a reason, take a quarter (0.5mg). Same rule applies to any drug you use for the first time, start low.

Not a user but I like to be in the know, or least pretend to be


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

A1243R said:


> What do Xanax do?


 These are 2.2mg Xanax bars. It's a benzodiazepine similar to diazepam just with a faster onset of 30 mins max and shorter half-life. (20hr as opposed to around 80)

I would say they are the equivalent to between 2-4 10mg Blues personally, hence being able to split them into 4. This is person depend and though and would be reliant on tolerance, it's not set in stone

I prefer them personally, I just like the faster onset, it's the exact same physical and mental effects from it for the most part also, maybe less groggy for some reason, personal experience, not sure why.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jackx said:


> What dose would you recommend for a first time user?


 Same answer as Dark Sim, 1/4 of a bar, read my above post.

For the record I don't condone the use of benzodiazepines either, just be careful with how much you take, it is highly addictive.

I'm sure you can make you own decisions though.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Same answer as Dark Sim, 1/4 of a bar, read my above post.
> 
> For the record I don't condone the use of benzodiazepines either, just be careful with how much you take, it is highly addictive.


 I condone it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> I condone it.


 You'll condone anything. :lol:


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You'll condone anything. :lol:


 Not the misuse of tren, anything under 500mg may Aswel be natty


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You'll condone anything. :lol:


 That's what you want


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> That's what you want
> 
> View attachment 132957


 Would have been useful yesterday with that suspension shot. :lol:


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Would have been useful yesterday with that suspension shot. :lol:


 You have less respect for your health than I do for mine


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> You have less respect for your health than I do for mine


 I doubt that very much.... Lol


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thought my tren somnia was over but I feel like zombie again lol. I heard if I up it eventually it will cause paralysis sleep coma and death


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

KolorKode said:


> Just purchased some of their xanax and it's complete bunk. I've sent some away for testing.
> 
> Their test e and deca seems ok though.


 I purchased some and used last weekend after a night out on reccys and mine were spot on.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

KolorKode said:


> Just purchased some of their xanax and it's complete bunk. I've sent some away for testing.
> 
> Their test e and deca seems ok though.


 I call BS, false account etc. Boring zzzzz

y can't people just give honest reviews


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm on their TTM-E blend and its doing me some justice even at a low dose whilst trying to avoid the unpleasant sides.

i get the night sweats ( feels like im sleeping in a swimming pool ) and when i have sex with my GF shes get a shower of my sweat..

looking good so far


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

KolorKode said:


> I'll get picks up tomorrow
> 
> Guy some raw API and compare of buy some pressed pills off *********** and compare.
> 
> ...


 No source talk bro.


----------



## KolorKode (Jul 12, 2016)

Fixed, my bad


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

As an update used thier suspension for two days now, practically 0 pip for a water based product and am very impressed with it, had 100mg today and went well, xanax is also on point. Have dropped the EQ for now as my BP was starting to raise a bit on the high side. 

Will update after a good week or two of use.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> As an update used thier suspension for two days now, practically 0 pip for a water based product and am very impressed with it, had 100mg today and went well, xanax is also on point. Have dropped the EQ for now as my BP was starting to raise a bit on the high side.
> 
> Will update after a good week or two of use.


 I well want some suspension!!! I train 6am straight after work though so would mean jabbing in work or the car.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

sen said:


> I well want some suspension!!! I train 6am straight after work though so would mean jabbing in work or the car.


 That's my issue atm


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Peasnall said:


> That's my issue atm


 Used to jab at work regular but on a different job until October and can't go until next shift comes in. Usually that's last minute so I don't wanna be pissing about jabbing and not leaving work till God knows when. Does it have to be done pre workout?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Peasnall said:


> That's my issue atm


 Ordered some anyway. Went for the sigma stuff. Will start it next week.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> I well want some suspension!!! I train 6am straight after work though so would mean jabbing in work or the car.


 If you can get hold of an epinephrine pen it blows your head off, never used one as a PWO though, only on Acid. lol



sen said:


> Used to jab at work regular but on a different job until October and can't go until next shift comes in. Usually that's last minute so I don't wanna be pissing about jabbing and not leaving work till God knows when. Does it have to be done pre workout?


 Technically no, not to see the added recovery benefits of more test, makes sense but I'm not sure if it would be worth it though. I would rather just use slin post WO or something, especially considering how cheap it is.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> Ordered some anyway. Went for the sigma stuff. Will start it next week.


 Lol, did not see that.... aha, is it suspension or base? Never used sigma. Seems to have replaced Infiniti on a certain site, don't think they are connected though?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Lol, did not see that.... aha, is it suspension or base? Never used sigma. Seems to have replaced Infiniti on a certain site, don't think they are connected though?


 Yeah suspension mate. 100mg/ml. I'd never used the site before until someone mentioned sigma on here and I did a bit of searching looks similar to Apollo apparently?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> Yeah suspension mate. 100mg/ml. I'd never used the site before until someone mentioned sigma on here and I did a bit of searching looks similar to Apollo apparently?


 It's completely replaced Infiniti on one refutable site so must have some merit to it, only person I know who has used is @richardrahl I think.....


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

sen said:


> Yeah suspension mate. 100mg/ml. I'd never used the site before until someone mentioned sigma on here and I did a bit of searching looks similar to Apollo apparently?





Quackerz said:


> It's completely replaced Infiniti on one refutable site so must have some merit to it, only person I know who has used is @richardrahl I think.....


 Just using the Oxys and theyre doing what I want. I know @Oli1988 has said he's loving the Rip blend.

If TM wasn't so damn cheap, I'd already be on Sigma oils as the source has always been super reliable.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Just using the Oxys and theyre doing what I want. I know @Oli1988 has said he's loving the Rip blend.
> 
> If TM wasn't so damn cheap, I'd already be on Sigma oils as the source has always been super reliable.


 How are they? I need some, considering injectable oxy also....... lol


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> How are they? I need some, considering injectable oxy also....... lol


 You'd have Injectable McDonald's if they did it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> You'd have Injectable McDonald's if they did it


 Already do it with the McFlurrys......


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Already do it with the McFlurrys......


 Toffee sundae man myself but have to heat the toffee up or it gets stuck


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

What's this thread about, Should b in general, come in to look at reviews and there there aren't many.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> What's this thread about, Should b in general, come in to look at reviews and there there aren't many.


 its the usual suspects and the same s**t over and over with these tm threads.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> its the usual suspects and the same s**t over and over with these tm threads.


 Bump :whistling:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> How are they? I need some, considering injectable oxy also....... lol


 Can't fault them, mate. Works out at a good price too.

I don't know why anybody would want injectable Oxy when the pills are so simple and hit quick enough. The less pins the better imo.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

ILLBehaviour said:


> its the usual suspects and the same s**t over and over with these tm threads.


 There's definitely a few people who contribute to these threads sorts of threads more than somebody with a passing interest would... Having said that though, there's plenty of people who come in to say how dumb everybody is for buying it (prob based on the low price), and how it must be s**t without ever actual fu**ing trying it.

You have to dip a toe in at some point and make your own mind up.

I have and it's doing the same as labs that cost 50% more, so it's a no brainer. Much in the same way that I wouldn't use AP because it costs more than the mid range labs and does the fu**ing same thing. In fact, I've seen 10x more complaints about AP orals than any of the cheaper ones.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> There's definitely a few people who contribute to these threads sorts of threads more than somebody with a passing interest would... Having said that though, there's plenty of people who come in to say how dumb everybody is for buying it (prob based on the low price), and how it must be s**t without ever actual fu**ing trying it.
> 
> You have to dip a toe in at some point and make your own mind up.
> 
> I have and it's doing the same as labs that cost 50% more, so it's a no brainer. Much in the same way that I wouldn't use AP because it costs more than the mid range labs and does the fu**ing same thing. In fact, I've seen 10x more complaints about AP orals than any of the cheaper ones.


 agreed mate.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Can't fault them, mate. Works out at a good price too.
> 
> I don't know why anybody would want injectable Oxy when the pills are so simple and hit quick enough. The less pins the better imo.


 I just don't mind pinning...


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> I just don't mind pinning...


 Some don't. But in the time you've even drawn up, you could have munched a couple of pills and been on your way. More cost effective too.


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

Update: for those really interested in a genuine review. im on my third test cycle, been going to the gym for years. just decided to start test 2 years ago.

Ive been running Taylor made TTM-E and im half way through the cycle.

Just weighed myself in the gym. i've put on a stone in 3 weeks and im noticeably more ripped, so no fat or water retention...im constantly pissing water out when i drink it,

Running it at 450mgs a week atm split into two pins!. dont think i need to go any higher with my current results. and the only sides im getting are night sweats and a slight feeling like im getting a cold in my throat but thats only happened twice...im loving it!....my GF is loving my stupid sex drive too, only thing is it takes me ages to cum ...even when i try so hard to cum haha


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Some don't. But in the time you've even drawn up, you could have munched a couple of pills and been on your way. More cost effective too.


 Fair point..... Even better when you plug them.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Fair point..... Even better when you plug them. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]


 Not the first time I've seen your name and plugging together in a TM thread... :whistling:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Not the first time I've seen your name and plugging together in a TM thread... [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=2489fed51e163f5322d7a374e199ae988521584474c5c731db2a34783aa96d4b[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=a3d0215de380b7549220b0779bd5f2276f35137fcc178ca2c594b9c6e5e3ed4b[/IMG]


 I'll plug anything if it gets me big. 5%.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Update on the suspension. Still no PIP, smooth and working fine, jabbed delt today. 

Much prefer it to the other suspension I have tried at a higher concentration. (It will remain unnamed, CBF).


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

I thought I'd post in here on my experience.

I have never, and will never "push" a lab.

I have no trouble sourcing legit pharma products.

Cidotestone is the only test I've done, and as you know the real thing is superb. So always recommend this when asked.

My first order from TM was pharma T3, Clenbuterol and Xanax.

I have enough experience to know that these are legit, genuine products and at a great price.

I was a little apprehensive about the XANAX as I know how commonly this is faked.

I can say that it is very good quality. If TM can get products like this and they are both genuine and very well priced then they deserve to be recommended. I do not care for all this suspicion and pushing nonsense. I am as careful about my PEDs as anyone you will meet. But I find it a breath of fresh air in terms of service, products and value for money. Am so confident that I will be trying their blends wth no hesitation. Not done blends for a long time. If I find them to be of low quality, then I will happily let the community of UKM know.

Its about time we had a reliable and well priced source, he is obviously making money, and we get products that are effective, quickly delivered and save us a few bob.

Highly recommend the products I've purchased.

Will be trying their other products soon and report back.

Really only felt the need for this post as I normally just sit back and digest what's been said. Maybe the lab is pushed. But from where im standing is it with good reason, we are a close community compared to others.

We share a passion and respect for each other (in the most part for this forum) and the fact is that the products may have a negative effect on our health if manufactured incorrectly. Not convinced that the lab would be pushed at all if the products and service was crap.

Anyway. My 2c on the controversy here lately. Happy to write this as I am very pleased, and have been around suppliers and the industry long enough to know a good thing when I see it.

:thumbup1:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I'm just gonna try the new DNP for the next few days... will report back.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TREACLE said:


> I thought I'd post in here on my experience.
> 
> I have never, and will never "push" a lab.
> 
> ...


 :lol: HOW MUCH DID THEY PAY YOU TO SUBMIT THAT???


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> :lol: HOW MUCH DID THEY PAY YOU TO SUBMIT THAT???


 About the same price as some T3 clen and Xanax


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

TREACLE said:


> I thought I'd post in here on my experience.
> 
> I have never, and will never "push" a lab.
> 
> ...


 Good to see a second opinion on the xanax. Either way you have gone and done it now, join the club 'lab pusher'. :tongue:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> :lol: HOW MUCH DID THEY PAY YOU TO SUBMIT THAT???


 Tree fiddy.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Tree fiddy.


 Jealousy mate

they offered him less lol

best


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Jealousy mate
> 
> they offered him less lol
> 
> best


 LOL


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> :lol: HOW MUCH DID @Quackerz PAY YOU TO SUBMIT THAT???


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The only purpose these threads serve are to show who's on the payroll.

Useful should one wish to start a lab.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> :lol: HOW MUCH DID THEY PAY YOU TO SUBMIT THAT???


 I'd guess nothing. It's clearly in his own interest.......


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Haha, from what I gather people who are "sponsored" to push labs have high posts counts and seem to know more about the lab than I do. Don't know if you guys are saying "how much did I get paid" in jest? Haha! But no, seriously. I felt compelled to post my experience as I perhaps think many of the "pushers" on here are regarded so just because of the quality of their experiences with TM and a high level of suspicion (perhaps from pushers from other labs!?).

Anyway, pushed or not. For the service and price you can't beat it. I am no pusher, I have no need to. I just like to give credit where it is due. Perhaps it is jealousy of how the guy runs his business, as at the moment, he has no competition value wise. Let's hope others follow suit. We have long enough paid over the odds for our beloved PEDs in this country gentlemen.

Will be trying several of the oils as I say, and know my gear enough to tell how well it's dosed and quality of the oil and solvents. Will post up if anybody is interested.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

sneeky_dave said:


> The only purpose these threads serve are to show who's on the payroll.
> 
> Useful should one wish to start a lab.


 I agree that this lab is flavour of the month. It's no surprise to me though, more or less everyone finds it very decent and good value. They can't all be "pushers" let's face it.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TREACLE said:


> Haha, from what I gather people who are "sponsored" to push labs have high posts counts and seem to know more about the lab than I do. Don't know if you guys are saying "how much did I get paid" in jest? Haha! But no, seriously. I felt compelled to post my experience as I perhaps think many of the "pushers" on here are regarded so just because of the quality of their experiences with TM and a high level of suspicion (perhaps from pushers from other labs!?).
> 
> Anyway, pushed or not. For the service and price you can't beat it. I am no pusher, I have no need to. I just like to give credit where it is due. Perhaps it is jealousy of how the guy runs his business, as at the moment, he has no competition value wise. Let's hope others follow suit. We have long enough paid over the odds for our beloved PEDs in this country gentlemen.
> 
> Will be trying several of the oils as I say, and know my gear enough to tell how well it's dosed and quality of the oil and solvents. Will post up if anybody is interested.


 What made you feel so compelled? Genuine question.

I've used many labs, some better than others. I never felt the need to write essays to support said labs.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TREACLE said:


> I agree that this lab is flavour of the month. It's no surprise to me though, more or less everyone finds it very decent and good value. They can't all be "pushers" let's face it.


 Anyone with less than 500 posts that writes such flawless reviews is most questionable.

There are many well known members that like the lab. I'm not disputing it's results. I'm saying many new members have an agenda.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

sneeky_dave said:


> What made you feel so compelled? Genuine question.
> 
> I've used many labs, some better than others. I never felt the need to write essays to support said labs.





sneeky_dave said:


> Anyone with less than 500 posts that writes such flawless reviews is most questionable.
> 
> There are many well known members that like the lab. I'm not disputing it's results. I'm saying many new members have an agenda.


 Because I could see that perhaps many may be put off by all the suspicion regarding lab pushing. I was myself to be honest. I took a shot though, and was very happy. I like to give good advice in all my posts here. I am not new to forums, been on MT for ten years... Used to have an account here with 4k odd posts. Posts mean nothing. I write well because I'm not a dull lad and I think sharing my own experience with this order and products may help a few who were perhaps uncertain wether to take the plunge as I was. I took the plunge and am glad I did.

Hence the review (in the appropriate thread)  No agenda, no freebies, not questionable. If any of the products were fake I would have gone out of my way to let people know, AVOID. I am just trying to post constructive and helpful posts for the benefit of UKM, as I am fond of the board and the members here. Sorry if this is long winded. Just think it's a little unfair that TM gets branded as the ultimate pushed lab. All forums have pushed labs. TM happens to be a very good one, which listens to the customers feedback. Really can't ask for more than that. I hope it continues as is, and re-sellers and hiked prices do not appear.

ITS ALL GOOD CHAPS!


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

sneeky_dave said:


> Anyone with less than 500 posts that writes such flawless reviews is most questionable.
> 
> There are many well known members that like the lab. I'm not disputing it's results. I'm saying many new members have an agenda.


 I don't get this logic? There were no flaws in his products and service - that's why?? Surely people with less post counts are to be less expected when it comes to pushing labs?

I won't say anymore now, can see I may become labeled here. Wish I didn't bother.

My experience of the service and products was superb. I'm not gonna lie and say it was s**t just to gain the "he is no pusher, he is to be trusted" Couldn't give a f**k if I'm trusted or not. Order the products I ordered and you will be happy with them. This is all I'm saying. Any positive review is scrutinised here Jesus Christ. Am I in cahoots with Cidotestone? British Dispensary sponsored also? I recommend those too....

Chill people. It's all good


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TREACLE said:


> I don't get this logic? There were no flaws in his products and service - that's why?? Surely people with less post counts are to be less expected when it comes to pushing labs?
> 
> I won't say anymore now, can see I may become labeled here. Wish I didn't bother.
> 
> ...


 You've been on mt for years and decided to register here to share your review?

Indeed it is all good.

Happy lifting


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

TREACLE said:


> Haha, from what I gather people who are "sponsored" to push labs have high posts counts and seem to know more about the lab than I do. Don't know if you guys are saying "how much did I get paid" in jest? Haha! But no, seriously. I felt compelled to post my experience as I perhaps think many of the "pushers" on here are regarded so just because of the quality of their experiences with TM and a high level of suspicion (perhaps from pushers from other labs!?).
> 
> Anyway, pushed or not. For the service and price you can't beat it. I am no pusher, I have no need to. I just like to give credit where it is due. Perhaps it is jealousy of how the guy runs his business, as at the moment, he has no competition value wise. Let's hope others follow suit. We have long enough paid over the odds for our beloved PEDs in this country gentlemen.
> 
> Will be trying several of the oils as I say, and know my gear enough to tell how well it's dosed and quality of the oil and solvents. Will post up if anybody is interested.


 Some do it in jest, some are just stupid........ lol


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

sneeky_dave said:


> Anyone with less than 500 posts that writes such flawless reviews is most questionable.
> 
> There are many well known members that like the lab. I'm not disputing it's results. I'm saying many new members have an agenda.


 What if they have 501 posts?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Tazz said:


> What if they have 501 posts?


 Sorry I can't take this question seriously, your post count is too low.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Sorry I can't take this question seriously, your post count is too low.


 I feel so discriminated against #allpostsmatter


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Tazz said:


> What if they have 501 posts?


 Then their opinion is valid.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Just using the Oxys and theyre doing what I want. I know @Oli1988 has said he's loving the Rip blend.
> 
> If TM wasn't so damn cheap, I'd already be on Sigma oils as the source has always been super reliable.


 Just got some more rip and some tren ace so il update results once ive used them getting on really well so far loving it and getting results like never before. Getting some acne on neck and face tho which never had before. Doesnt bother me tho feel too awesome lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Oli1988 said:


> Just got some more rip and some tren ace so il update results once ive used them getting on really well so far loving it and getting results like never before. Getting some acne on neck and face tho which never had before. *Doesnt bother me tho feel too awesome lol *


 Haha. Love it.

I've said it before, but on TTM I pretty much left the house like this every time... :thumb


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

sneeky_dave said:


> You've been on mt for years and decided to register here to share your review?
> 
> Indeed it is all good.
> 
> Happy lifting


 Ah man.... Paranoia or what'sa!

Only just recently come back onto either forums after years... and UKM has better AAS forums. Doesn't take a rocket physientist to work out why I posted it here. This is the fu**ing steroid forum I frequent.... work it out. work it out....had a pleasant experience on TM. Posted to that effect on a RELEVANT site in the AAS forum. I have no agenda. That's what people do. Get over it. Don't have to fu**ing argue my innocence to you. Wish I did have a tonne of free s**t for the implications your making. I love other labs too. And recommend them too. Must be affiliated with them all by your logic!!! Get real mate. Ain't you got anything better to do. TM is tidy. Who are you affiliated with to spend so much time trying to discredit any good posts about TM. It's plain to see with anyone with a brain. The fact you keep implying I'm affiliated and trying to argue a point that exists only in your head sounds to me like you must have affiliations to another lab. TM is good, end fu**ing of. Should be happy there's a tidy, decent, cheap source about. I don't get all this pushing nonsense. To the people who don't push and who have used, I have seen no bad reviews apart from DNP... Which to be fair has been noted by TM and sorted. It's a win win for everyone (or perhaps not for owners of other labs, perhaps why the hostility?!)


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Tazz said:


> What if they have 501 posts?


 I'd perhaps agree that many new posters do. But I have been on these forums longer than most. Not that it makes any real difference. Look though my past posts, you will find literally no indications to any particular labs apart from the ones I have used to good effect. Suddenly because I'm happy with TM - I'm under question. Tarring everyone with the same brunch spends to mind. I have a right to express a helpful and honest review of how I found them and I have literally no reason to stick my nose so far up some fu**ing home brewers arse I can taste his toothpaste. Let's get real.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

@TREACLE

long reply for someone who doesn't feel the need to justify their opinion.


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

Does it matter how many posts !! I'm on mt also and no lab gets pushed on there like some do on here . I'm not pointing at Taylor made either but there's always 1 or 2 being pushed on here. But uk muscle is more popular and I do find I can learn more on here - in fact I've learnt a lot on here


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

sneeky_dave said:


> @TREACLE
> 
> long reply for someone who doesn't feel the need to justify their opinion.


 Well after all the potential bullshit which are basically hunches flying around this forums I felt the need. It's posts like yours which seem dubious. Civilly trying to discredit me. So disrespectful. I have nothing to gain and just wanted to post a helpful review and get a few dicks jumping down my throat in implying I'm on their payroll or something. Ps, I joined before TM was even about!

I don't care either way mate. I think Balkan is probably my favourite for tablets at the minute, Geneza are superb too, and you can't go wrong with Baltic oils or UniGen (they are however over priced, hence my joy at finding a suitable replacement for less money). Surely you can see this as common sense, and not me being a lab pusher? Why are you so against TM? Are you pushing another lab? Seems the only reasonable explanation to your irrational criticisms of my advice and experience of this lab. I was hardly pushing it, just posting a positive review of products and quality. It's a free country. My posts help more than yours in this thread. You even tried TM? Or you just another on the bandwagon?


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Apologies everyone for the long posts, but I'm kind of getting sick of all this. "Your a pusher" "what's you agenda" type s**t. It's ruining the AAS forum for me.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

I find it hard to make loads of posts. Obly post about stuff i have experience with myself and advise others if ive had a similar experience dont think you need to post 10000 times a year to be considered reliable most of those posts are pure shite anyway and answers to questions everyone already knows. Been on here 2 years and havent even reached 400 posts


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> It's completely replaced Infiniti on one refutable site so must have some merit to it, only person I know who has used is @richardrahl I think.....


 He's not posting it till Monday. Will start it Wednesday then.


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

sen said:


> He's not posting it till Monday. Will start it Wednesday then.


 Should be good stuff mate im using mast e, dbol, rip 200 and tren a. Tempted by the mtren im guessing thats a preworkout. Is why your using the suspension? Do you find it helps gains at all?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

All the talk on this thread about people being in the pocket of labs and pushing this or that for free gear has got me wound up I just had to say something...

To any labs reading this, I'm available for rep business and open to offers. I will not lie though (that costs more), so the gear you send me has to do what it says on the tin.

If it's on point though, I'll tell everybody about your oils, write poetry about your Oxys and declare repeatedly on here how it's all done what no other lab could.

I am your man!

My inbox has been cleared. Get in fast though, as I expect to be inundated with offers by midnight and will only sell my ass to one lab.

This is your chance to grow, your chance to shine, your chance to dominate!

Love ya.

Rob. xx


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> He's not posting it till Monday. Will start it Wednesday then.


 Well let me know how it gets on then. Love suspension. 



richardrahl said:


> All the talk on this thread about people being in the pocket of labs and pushing this or that for free gear has got me wound up I just had to say something...
> 
> To any labs reading this, I'm available for rep business and open to offers. I will not lie though (that costs more), so the gear you send me has to do what it says on the tin.
> 
> ...


 That's a lie, you're not Rob.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> That's a lie, you're not Rob.


 I so am. Read the tattoo on yo mamma's booty.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> I so am. Read the tattoo on yo mamma's booty.


 I'll ask.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oli1988 said:


> Should be good stuff mate im using mast e, dbol, rip 200 and tren a. Tempted by the mtren im guessing thats a preworkout. Is why your using the suspension? Do you find it helps gains at all?


 Dunno why I'm using it mate. Will be first time. I've been after using it since I was in my early 20s!


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

its cheap because filling vials at home from semi prepared oils is cheap to do ...anyone can spend few grand and import all the stuff needed to do this...quality cant comment on or how good the hygiene is but most homegrown labs do the same ...even cheaper if you get raws and brew yourself


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> Dunno why I'm using it mate. Will be first time. I've been after using it since I was in my early 20s!


 Word of warning, don't use a new site to jab, did both delts yesterday and moving them was painful us f**k this morning. Injected a ml in each of test, seems to have eased it, about to have a bath warm bath also, hoping it reconstitutes into the oil...... Been fine until now but pip from this is no joke...... lol

stick to an open site is all I can recommend.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TREACLE said:


> It's posts like yours which seem dubious.
> 
> Why are you so against TM? Are you pushing another lab? Seems the only reasonable explanation to your irrational criticisms of my advice and experience of this lab.
> 
> You even tried TM? Or you just another on the bandwagon?


 Are you actually reading the words I'm typing or are these generic replys?

Your scraping the barrel to use the word dubious there......

What makes my criticism irrational?

I've said repeatedly that I've not used the lab and will not comment on its quality. Read the words I've used.

I've also said repeatedly that several respected and well known members have used it with very good results. I am however calling bs on your essays. More so after your adamant defense.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Word of warning, don't use a new site to jab, did both delts yesterday and moving them was painful us f**k this morning. Injected a ml in each of test, seems to have eased it, about to have a bath warm bath also, hoping it reconstitutes into the oil...... Been fine until now but pip from this is no joke...... lol
> 
> stick to an open site is all I can recommend.


 Every where's open now


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Every where's open now


 Left bicep, tricep and ventroglutes have not been used in a while....... f**k putting suspension in my bicep. The 1ml of test and, bath and a massage worked BTW for future reference.


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Left bicep, tricep and ventroglutes have not been used in a while....... f**k putting suspension in my bicep. The 1ml of test and, bath and a massage worked BTW for future reference.


 Mine arrives Tomoz hopefully but I'm fully deloaded now, well I didn't go for a PB lol


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

sneeky_dave said:


> Are you actually reading the words I'm typing or are these generic replys?
> 
> Your scraping the barrel to use the word dubious there......
> 
> ...


 Yeah perhaps dubious was the wrong word to use then, sorry mate. Paranoid is probably a better fit. The "essay" style is just how I write. So that's what I'm defending. Just because I write well doesn't mean I'm affiliated. If I was then I would be bigging up their gear, of which I didnt even order any.

I only wanted to post my experience of them and the products I had, as to try and help others possiblly put off by all the suspicion of pushing etc on this site... As to be honest it had put me off initially, hence my posts.

Anyway, it's all good chaps. To end, the T3, clen and Xanax are top notch. Delivery is quick too.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Word of warning, don't use a new site to jab, did both delts yesterday and moving them was painful us f**k this morning. Injected a ml in each of test, seems to have eased it, about to have a bath warm bath also, hoping it reconstitutes into the oil...... Been fine until now but pip from this is no joke...... lol
> 
> stick to an open site is all I can recommend.


 Will do. Do ventro glute both side, both glutes, both delts and both quads so got enough for 5 x suspension and 3 x test and deca jabs.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> Will do. Do ventro glute both side, both glutes, both delts and both quads so got enough for 5 x suspension and 3 x test and deca jabs.


 Best bet, using the test and hot bath worked by the way or future reference. Worst PIP I have ever had. lol


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Should I choose TM or dimensions??


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

popeye1982 said:


> Should I choose TM or dimensions??


 Either. Same stuff, different vial.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I have used the TM oils and Orals - All very good g2g

Their DNP is literally the closest thing to a magic pill you will ever get.

I have used the pct meds, other brands and the HGH from the site, all g2g, and again very good.


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

I'll have to give them a go for my self.

Cheers guys.

Good people sharing great information. I can spend hours reading posts.

Gaining far more information about gear and cycles than I could ever learn from the pusher in my gym. Not going back to him again lol.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Mosslanemauler said:


> Obviously everyone in here heard of TM but I don't know anyone else who's heard of it. I will keep using it I've had crazy strength gains from it.


 have you not bothered reading the posts about people's items not turning up and they don't reply to people's emails, is stay well clear and opt for a different lab


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Read so much content about different labs, different sources etc. Get a lot of people raving on about how good this one is and then on the other hand you get a few people complaining how pants there are... who to believe!!

I kinda look at it that you have to take a plunge and test the water for yourself


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

it's fine it's g2g there was multiple issues to start with website taken offline or suspended by host and orders got lost , my experience is its g2g the few items I ordered were legit


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Either. Same stuff, different vial.


 What you mean they're the same quality or literally same manufacturer just different branding?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> What you mean they're the same quality or literally same manufacturer just different branding?


 Same quality.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> have you not bothered reading the posts about people's items not turning up and they don't reply to people's emails, is stay well clear and opt for a different lab


 I ordered from them a few days ago. Very responsive with emails and products turned up no problem a couple of days later.

Not used yet so can't vouch on quality but from what I've read from well respected lads on here they seem spot on.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I ordered the dnp before everyone started having issues. Once everyone started having issues that was enough for me to not order again. Rohm wildcat Sphinx dimensions neuro pharma plenty of labs out there that have been around a lot longer and produce just as good as tm


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Got some HCG, Tamoxifen and accutane from TM and was delivered quickly. Not used any yet but looks legit and was well priced. Not got faith in the gear as seems to cheap but tempted......


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

The doog said:


> Got some HCG, Tamoxifen and accutane from TM and was delivered quickly. Not used any yet but looks legit and was well priced. Not got faith in the gear as seems to cheap but tempted......


 Test e , nolva, adex, dbol,npp ,eph,clen all gtg from what I've used.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Did my first jab of TaylorMade this morning and can safely say it blows Alpha Pharma, Baltic, Unigen and Pharmacom out of the water, everybody I've seen today has told me I look massive and ripped. I'm going to start their Superdrol next week and can already feel a load of extra glycogen in my shoulders.


 TM mast good to go, the Dnp is like fat burning rocket fuel, and I've not had problems with the source.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

The doog said:


> Got some HCG, Tamoxifen and accutane from TM and was delivered quickly. Not used any yet but looks legit and was well priced. Not got faith in the gear as seems to cheap but tempted......


 Their oils and orals are just as good as anything else on the site.


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

More likes than dislikes


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Ordered dnp, test, npp. Paid sat night, arrived tueaday special delivery. Impressed with packaging and communications, will feedback when poss regarding the product.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Got some Letro from them this week. Ordered on Monday morning and it arrived Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

stewedw said:


> Ordered dnp, test, npp. Paid sat night, arrived tueaday special delivery. Impressed with packaging and communications, will feedback when poss regarding the product.


 Let me know how you rate the npp mate.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Let me know how you rate the npp mate.


 It's definitely NPP because it made me leak swamp water out of my nips


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> It's definitely NPP because it made me leak swamp water out of my nips


 Haha lovely verification there mate. Just got some myself so looking forward to that ?


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Let me know how you rate the npp mate.


 Will do mate, haven't run npp before so looking at 300mg a week with test starting after this cut (tntmast400 from wc for the last three weeks, got two left whilst using dnp, already leaner and tighter)

I'll be a delight to deal with, tren, low carb and dnp..... The joys!


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

anyone used them to source HGH? which ones and G2G?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I will vouch for their test, dbol and second series var. I ordered hcg from them a little over a week ago, I got it in 8 days in the US. In my opinion they are gtg.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fvck me, this lab still going?

Ping me some vials and I'll say it's awesome too. :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Fvck me, this lab still going?
> 
> Ping me some vials and I'll say it's awesome too. :lol:


 Not sure why you think people have to have had free gear to recommend them, there's 13 pages of different members reviewing them here and the vast consensus is that they're good to go. Which lab do you use?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Not sure why you think people have to have had free gear to recommend them, there's 13 pages of different members reviewing them here and the vast consensus is that they're good to go. Which lab do you use?


 G2g... Last time i remember certain people got ripped and lost money...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> G2g... Last time i remember certain people got ripped and lost money...


 Yeah I had an outstanding order when that happened which was resolved by email once they were back up and running.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Yeah I had an outstanding order when that happened which was resolved by email once they were back up and running.


 Really.. Not everyone was as lucky I heard.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> Really.. Not everyone was as lucky I heard.


 as far as I know there was about half a dozen but every single one was refunded or got there gear? After the dust settled it was quite obvious it was out of there control what happened, I've done about 5-6 orders since and received all within days .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BULK said:


> as far as I know there was about half a dozen but every single one was refunded or got there gear? After the dust settled it was quite obvious it was out of there control what happened, I've done about 5-6 orders since and received all within days .


 My order was received the second they opened up shop again and had no issues with them.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

I can not remember the amount of packets of DNP i ordered, i think it was around 10. The DNP was clearly bunk, they admitted this on their website. They asked me to send 10 caps for them to test, which i did. I have not heard anything since and they ignore all emails.

Scam, and they will do it again in my opinion.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

steve89 said:


> I can not remember the amount of packets of DNP i ordered, i think it was around 10. The DNP was clearly bunk, they admitted this on their website. They asked me to send 10 caps for them to test, which i did. I have not heard anything since and they ignore all emails.
> 
> Scam, and they will do it again in my opinion.


 Can't comment on the dnp problem you had, there items they sell is getting bigger each week with some other labs stuff too at good prices, when I order I only order small quantities but regular just incase it happens again, around £100 each time so it's not the end of the world! At the end of the day we risk our money buying illegally sold products from the Internet, if you can't accept a loss now and then stick to the rip off gym rat selling over priced , never heard of labs imo.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

BULK said:


> Can't comment on the dnp problem you had, there items they sell is getting bigger each week with some other labs stuff too at good prices, when I order I only order small quantities but regular just incase it happens again, around £100 each time so it's not the end of the world! At the end of the day we risk our money buying illegally sold products from the Internet, if you can't accept a loss now and then stick to the rip off gym rat selling over priced , never heard of labs imo.


 I understand what you are saying but these guys admitted it was bunk. They asked to me to send some back for testing, said they would cover the cost for special delivery. Done that and they have gone completley quiet and released a new batch of DNP that actually constians DNP.

I have used their other products and they were gtg but doesnt mean you can rob people. If they had problems at the time and they are back trading now they should resolve my problem.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

steve89 said:


> I understand what you are saying but these guys admitted it was bunk. They asked to me to send some back for testing, said they would cover the cost for special delivery. Done that and they have gone completley quiet and released a new batch of DNP that actually constians DNP.
> 
> I have used their other products and they were gtg but doesnt mean you can rob people. If they had problems at the time and they are back trading now they should resolve my problem.


 I agree, try another email buddy and keep sending as emails are free lol. Annoy the hell out of them they might just send some good stuff ?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Really.. Not everyone was as lucky I heard.


 agreed, my mate fell into that category, he made an order when the issues happened and has never heard a thing since so he wrote it off.



steve89 said:


> They are thieves. End of


 I had a thread similar - my DNP took weeks to arrive. I like you was really annoyed. They eventually came with an apology and few freebies.



Quackerz said:


> My order was received the second they opened up shop again and had no issues with them.


 likewise, ordered and paid, items came next day. all the bits i asked for. they seem to be back on the ball


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

BULK said:


> I agree, try another email buddy and keep sending as emails are free lol. Annoy the hell out of them they might just send some good stuff ?


 Where can you see other email addresses?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Cant vouch for quality of the gear, as haven't tried any of it yet. But have placed a few orders before and after they went missing, always good comms and quick delivery.

General consensus among people on here tho is that the quality is as good as pretty much anything else out there, excluding the first batch of shitty DNP


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Ordered last Wednesday and payed straight away, sent confirmation and received an email back.

Nothing delivered and still down as awaiting payment.

Glad it was only a small order. Lol


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

The doog said:


> Ordered last Wednesday and payed straight away, sent confirmation and received an email back.
> 
> Nothing delivered and still down as awaiting payment.
> 
> Glad it was only a small order. Lol


 They don't always update your payment status, but on the very first page and when you order it clearly states ( at busy periods) it may be over a week before receiving order ! Email if not received after one week.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

BULK said:


> They don't always update your payment status, but on the very first page and when you order it clearly states ( at busy periods) it may be over a week before receiving order ! Email if not received after one week.


 Fair enough. After reading all the comments on here about fast delivery I just assumed..........


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

The doog said:


> Fair enough. After reading all the comments on here about fast delivery I just assumed..........


 I found that if I order Wednesday onwards it takes longer as the weekend is in there too but order on a Monday and I receive before Friday


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The doog said:


> Ordered last Wednesday and payed straight away, sent confirmation and received an email back.
> 
> Nothing delivered and still down as awaiting payment.
> 
> Glad it was only a small order. Lol


 Same here, I emailed and got a reply on Sunday - the guy had been away for a few days and is currently playing catch-up on orders. I've been told my Ephedrine should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

If TM is reading this then can you get some SB Labs Oxymetholone in if available. See you have SB Labs but not the drol. Been dying to try it for ages.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Same here, I emailed and got a reply on Sunday - the guy had been away for a few days and is currently playing catch-up on orders. I've been told my Ephedrine should arrive tomorrow.


 Exact same, payed straight away and it still said awaiting bank payment. So I emailed asking whatsupp in fairness he did respond the next day. Paynent confirmed 2 days later. So I'm not gonna be expecting anything for another week ?

I just wanted my gains like yesterday


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Same boat. They've not failed to deliver for me so far. They must have a ton of orders so we'll just have to be patient.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TREACLE said:


> If TM is reading this then can you get some SB Labs Oxymetholone in if available. See you have SB Labs but not the drol. Been dying to try it for ages.


 Just putting it out there but I tried the Sphinx Anadrol from them not too long ago and they were really good.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

trust me Taylor will be reading this 100% , it's like customer services for him I'd imagine


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Gavinmcl said:


> trust me Taylor will be reading this 100% , it's like customer services for him I'd imagine


 Probably more like a AAS site review thread...

Maybe open a section for AAS site reviews get some real publicity in for these guys :lol:


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

to be fair if it all got stopped we would just be playing a guessing game , I will report my findings on a lab so others can follow suit , I would hate to buy bunk gear so give my opinions on what I've used

I don't think it's as bad as people make out taylormade was bit too much I suppose, then sislabs but again to be fair both legit


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Update on my order:

ordered last Thursday. Arrived this morning.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Still no reply to any of our emails, nothing at all.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

We have now had a response from TM. I will update if resolved.

Ste


----------



## bigdanwayoflife (Feb 7, 2008)

My last order just arrived  hope the quality is still the same as my last order.....


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Really.. Not everyone was as lucky I heard.


 Same here mate. Few guy's down my end lost a fair bit tbf and they still haven't heard anything from them.

And there's a guy down my gym who has placed an order with them since they've been back up and running and hasn't heard anything for two week's after making payment!

Good to see them giving it another go but i'll pass thanks.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Just putting it out there but I tried the Sphinx Anadrol from them not too long ago and they were really good.


 I'll keep that in mind, thanks mate. I see they have Sis anadrol too for a really good price. I suppose they will be bang on too. Never tried any Sphinx gear, got around 150 Sigma drol left to go through then will try Sphinx I think.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TREACLE said:


> I'll keep that in mind, thanks mate. I see they have Sis anadrol too for a really good price. I suppose they will be bang on too. Never tried any Sphinx gear, got around 150 Sigma drol left to go through then will try Sphinx I think.


 I would assume SIS would be good to go as well mate but the Sphinx I can recommend from experience.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

The doog said:


> Ordered last Wednesday and payed straight away, sent confirmation and received an email back.
> 
> Nothing delivered and still down as awaiting payment.
> 
> Glad it was only a small order. Lol


 I made an order last Wednesday and recieved it today.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Update on order.

Ordered on Friday, came today.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

RedStar said:


> TM mast good to go, the Dnp is like fat burning rocket fuel, and I've not had problems with the source.


 Mast p or mast e? What dosage did you use mate? Thanks


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Same here mate. Few guy's down my end lost a fair bit tbf and they still haven't heard anything from them.
> 
> And there's a guy down my gym who has placed an order with them since they've been back up and running and hasn't heard anything for two week's after making payment!
> 
> Good to see them giving it another go but i'll pass thanks.


 Yeah no doubt there's more... probably got turned over, restart same name and people still go back for more lol.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Placed latest order Tuesday night, arrived this morning. :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Just putting it out there but I tried the Sphinx Anadrol from them not too long ago and they were really good.


 Good old Sphinx lol. Genuinely struggling to find a bad word said about them.

Respectable lab. :thumbup1:


----------



## Yorkie86 (Oct 8, 2016)

I ordered monday, came today.

A tren e vial had crashed, first time id seen it but a bowl of warm water soon sorted it out.

Now to try the Xanax


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Is Taylormade gone again?

Anyone tried the batch of Tren E with the really s**t looking pixelated label that's been printed black and white? Looks suspect and I'm not sure it's doing anything..


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> Is Taylormade gone again?
> 
> Anyone tried the batch of Tren E with the really s**t looking pixelated label that's been printed black and white? Looks suspect and I'm not sure it's doing anything..


 No, their in the process of switching sites to .net from .com . Should be done by end of week


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> Is Taylormade gone again?
> 
> Anyone tried the batch of Tren E with the really s**t looking pixelated label that's been printed black and white? Looks suspect and I'm not sure it's doing anything..


 It's the same gear. The old labels had some typos (Trenbalone) and didn't cover the full range (there wasn't labels for NPP for example). I don't think they're in contact with whoever made the original labels anymore so they had these new ones designed which admittedly look shite but the contents of the vial is the same. They could do with getting in contact with a cheap graphic designer through Fiverr and having some proper labels designed really.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MFM said:


> Website seems to be down?


 See BULK's reply above your post.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> It's the same gear. The old labels had some typos (Trenbalone) and didn't cover the full range (there wasn't labels for NPP for example). I don't think they're in contact with whoever made the original labels anymore so they had these new ones designed which admittedly look shite but the contents of the vial is the same. They could do with getting in contact with a cheap graphic designer through Fiverr and having some proper labels designed really.


 Sounds good to me.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

We def don't think they've done a runner then. Just I got some unlabelled vials (not s**t labels just no label at all) then they disappeared.

Thought they might have just sent out some plain oil before disappearing. Mind you if they were doing a runner they probably wouldn't even bother sending bunk oil and just not send anything.

Should feel Test dropping in a week or 2 if there's a problem, will report back.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

I have unlabelled test from them, all I've been using for three weeks and it's doing what it should. Of I'm doubt I suggest sticking to another brand as all the speculation and small issues raised could eventually out folk off using them.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> We def don't think they've done a runner then. Just I got some unlabelled vials (not s**t labels just no label at all) then they disappeared.
> 
> Thought they might have just sent out some plain oil before disappearing. Mind you if they were doing a runner they probably wouldn't even bother sending bunk oil and just not send anything.
> 
> Should feel Test dropping in a week or 2 if there's a problem, will report back.


 Nah, there was a period when the old labels had run out and the new ugly labels had not yet been designed so some vials were sent out unlabeled. I've got a few unlabeled ones myself at the moment. The gear inside is still the same. You're right though. What would be the point doing a runner and sending out plain filtered oil? Why would they not just do a runner and send f**k all instead?

As mentioned above they haven't disappeared, the old website domain has been taken down so they're switching over to a new one.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Nah, there was a period when the old labels had run out and the new ugly labels had not yet been designed so some vials were sent out unlabeled. I've got a few unlabeled ones myself at the moment. The gear inside is still the same. You're right though. What would be the point doing a runner and sending out plain filtered oil? Why would they not just do a runner and send f**k all instead?
> 
> As mentioned above they haven't disappeared, the old website domain has been taken down so they're switching over to a new one.


 Yeah I wasn't overly worried just looking for a bit of reassurance. Despite the couple of issues they've had they've been great all round in my experience.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

There swapping domain as they keep being hacked and shut down!! It almost makes you think it's a big lab that is jealous of there custom and cheap prices, so they hire a hacker to cause problems?? Makes you think hay !


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Ordered some pct stuff just before the site went down. Not received so I emailed them. I couldn't supply an order number as the site was down but using my Bitcoin Screen-Shot and vague recollection of what I'd ordered they got the stuff out to me the next day so props to them for sorting it out for me I'd say


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Even though I'm not using gear at the moment I am ordering other stuff every few weeks and they are delivering.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

inb4 same quality as prostasia


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

even I can do a fu**ing label


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Having spoken with tm about a recent order, in conversation it was mentioned that he was considering changing site. Who cares about labels if you know what you're getting and the stuff inside the vial works.

other things are in the pipeline as well but it's not my place to say.

I recently got tren e from tm and its unlabelled, just handwritten. It's definitely tren though, got horrific cough as I got distracted whilst jabbing and caught a vein.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nara said:


> inb4 same quality as prostasia


 The guy who runs the website said he's gonna send some samples to Chem Clarity for testing. I'm pretty confident everything is within 10-15% of the label listing based on the stuff I've used.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

The npp I used was unlabelled. Did everything is was meant to.

Like said above, fancy packaging is just that...fancy packaging. It's the stuff inside that's important.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> The guy who runs the website said he's gonna send some samples to Chem Clarity for testing. I'm pretty confident everything is within 10-15% of the label listing based on the stuff I've used.


 Looking forward to the results, might try them out if they come out decent


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Nara said:


> Looking forward to the results, might try them out if they come out decent


 Pretty sure they will come out decent being that there sending there OWN samples in :lol:


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> The guy who runs the website said he's gonna send some samples to Chem Clarity for testing. I'm pretty confident everything is within 10-15% of the label listing based on the stuff I've used.


 How the f**k can you say that without actually testing it?! That's pure conjecture and a blatant 'push'.

NO-ONE can tell dosages or even be confident they're within a certain range unless they test it. Period.

Edit: a lab sending stuff to Chem Clarity means f**k all as well; they could easily make an overdosed vial and send it off.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

kasabian19 said:


> How the f**k can you say that without actually testing it?! That's pure conjecture and a blatant 'push'.
> 
> NO-ONE can tell dosages or even be confident they're within a certain range unless they test it. Period.


 That's bullshit.

I know what I feel like on 700mg of legit tren A. I might not be able to tell accurately but if I'm experiencing certain side effects I know that I'm within a certain range.

I'm used to taking 100mg Anadrol. If you gave me Anadrol that was 50% dosed then I'm going to tell that I'm not getting the effects of my normal 100mg dosage.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

kasabian19 said:


> How the f**k can you say that without actually testing it?! That's pure conjecture and a blatant 'push'.
> 
> NO-ONE can tell dosages or even be confident they're within a certain range unless they test it. Period.


 Because I've used TM as well as a host of labs that have been HPLC tested and passed and the results were the same. What is difficult to understand about that?

A blatant push? I couldn't care less which lab other users decide to use. For what it's worth I'm not even using TM gear now myself, I'm using SIS because I'm getting a better deal on it.


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

JUICE1 said:


> That's bullshit.
> 
> I know what I feel like on 700mg of legit tren A. I might not be able to tell accurately but if I'm experiencing certain side effects I know that I'm within a certain range.
> 
> I'm used to taking 100mg Anadrol. If you gave me Anadrol that was 50% dosed then I'm going to tell that I'm not getting the effects of my normal 100mg dosage.


 And? How do you know what you've been taking is definitely properly dosed and that all batches are the same. There is no way you'd know unless you'd tested everything. Feel means f**k all when it comes to actual numbers.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> That's bullshit.
> 
> I know what I feel like on 700mg of legit tren A. I might not be able to tell accurately but if I'm experiencing certain side effects I know that I'm within a certain range.
> 
> I'm used to taking 100mg Anadrol. If you gave me Anadrol that was 50% dosed then I'm going to tell that I'm not getting the effects of my normal 100mg dosage.


 This ^^ an experienced user knows roughly what's in a certain vial or tablet. Give me under dosed test e and one that's on point I would know , as with tren and other meds !


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> Because I've used TM as well as a host of labs that have been HPLC tested and passed and the results were the same. What is difficult to understand about that?
> 
> A blatant push? I couldn't care less which lab other users decide to use. For what it's worth I'm not even using TM gear now myself, I'm using SIS because I'm getting a better deal on it.


 But you've not had TM tested...so again, it's all pure conjecture. 'X tested well, TM feels a bit like that, TM must be the same'. Means absolutely zero when it comes to talking about testing and whether it is within a certain range. There are so manh variables outside of gear that you could never pinpoint the 'results' just down to the gear.

I have zero issues with people taking about feel and results, but I do when they say they are sure a lab is within X% of the label when they haven't tested it. Anecdotal evidence is irrelevant when it comes to whether someone is dosed properly and in the context of testing.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

kasabian19 said:


> But you've not had TM tested...so again, it's all pure conjecture. 'X tested well, TM feels a bit like that, TM must be the same'. Means absolutely zero when it comes to talking about testing and whether it is within a certain range. There are so manh variables outside of gear that you could never pinpoint the 'results' just down to the gear.
> 
> I have zero issues with people taking about feel and results, but I do when they say they are sure a lab is within X% of the label when they haven't tested it. Anecdotal evidence is irrelevant when it comes to whether someone is dosed properly and in the context of testing.


 So nobody is allowed to give an opinion on a lab unless they've had the particular batch of gear they used HPLC tested now then, is that what you're saying?

I basically said 'based on what I've used I'm fairly confident it's accurately dosed' which is a fair comment to make. So stop whining.


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

BULK said:


> This ^^ an experienced user knows roughly what's in a certain vial or tablet. Give me under dosed test e and one that's on point I would know , as with tren and other meds !


 Don't talk sh1t. Experience or not, NO ONE can accurately tell you how much is in a vial or how a certain dose 'feels' (because they can't make you 'feel' what they do and because it is subjective).

I'm not taking about severely undersdosed stuff, I'm referring to the above posters claim that he knows TM is within 10-15% through 'feel'. No one can tell the difference between full dose and 85% dose. 50% maybe, but not something that small.


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> So nobody is allowed to give an opinion on a lab unless they've had the particular batch of gear they used HPLC tested now then, is that what you're saying?
> 
> I basically said 'based on what I've used I'm fairly confident it's accurately dosed' which is a fair comment to make. So stop whining.


 No, you've given a specific %, and that's the issue I have. I welcome all opinions and thoughts, but not when people are making very specific claims about dosages based on feel rather than actual test results.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

kasabian19 said:


> No, you've given a specific %, and that's the issue I have. I welcome all opinions and thoughts, but not when people are making very specific claims about dosages based on feel rather than actual test results.


 Read my original post. I said "Based on what I have used I'm pretty confident it is within 10-15% of what the label claims."

That is a completely fair comment/judgement to make. I have used several labs that HAVE been HPLC tested and were confirmed to be accurately dosed. I am simply bench marking the TaylorMade gear against those labs. It's not rocket science mate.

If I had said something like "I know for a fact the TaylorMade gear contains EXACTLY what it says on the label" then yeah, your argument would have made sense. But I didn't, so give it a rest.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

kasabian19 said:


> Don't talk sh1t. Experience or not, NO ONE can accurately tell you how much is in a vial or how a certain dose 'feels' (because they can't make you 'feel' what they do and because it is subjective).
> 
> I'm not taking about severely undersdosed stuff, I'm referring to the above posters claim that he knows TM is within 10-15% through 'feel'. No one can tell the difference between full dose and 85% dose. 50% maybe, but not something that small.


 Ok, I will agree to disagree. Maybe 10-15% is close to call but I will say it's not hard to tell if gear is correctly dosed and some that are sh!te


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

How can you 'benchmark'? There are too many variables: Diet, training, sleep etc...not to mention other compounds thrown into the mix as well.


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

kasabian19 said:


> Don't talk sh1t. Experience or not, NO ONE can accurately tell you how much is in a vial or how a certain dose 'feels' (because they can't make you 'feel' what they do and because it is subjective).
> 
> I'm not taking about severely undersdosed stuff, I'm referring to the above posters claim that he knows TM is within 10-15% through 'feel'. No one can tell the difference between full dose and 85% dose. 50% maybe, but not something that small.


 who is this guy :huh:

Mate the only person chatting any kind of s**t and being rude with it is you n know I'm not about to get into it with you there's clearly no point with someone like you... Your post count and sudden outbursts screams a little odd to me??

Your telling experienced users they know nothing lol let me tell you this for a fact- iv used pharma grade gear literally straight from the pharmacy and I know what it did n how I felt so if someone gave me bunk gear or undersides gear if know the difference between the two!


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

kasabian19 said:


> How can you 'benchmark'? There are too many variables: Diet, training, sleep etc...not to mention other compounds thrown into the mix as well.


 Do you bench or just hire yourself out to try and tar threads on labs that are competition

**In before ima Taylormade rep**

**Cruising on infinity test**

**Not an infinity rep either**


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

kasabian19 said:


> How can you 'benchmark'? There are too many variables: Diet, training, sleep etc...not to mention other compounds thrown into the mix as well.


 Because my diet, training and sleep have remained consistent throughout and I always run the same stack (Test and Tren) now.

But anyway.. why are you trying to turn this in to a massive debate?

I gave my opinion on products I have used based on previous experience I have with labs that have undergone HPLC testing and pharma gear.

Accept it. I'm not telling you to use TaylorMade gear. In fact, I'm not using TaylorMade gear now myself. So just move on, accept we have contrasting opinions and get on with your day.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Guys, let's just be happy that the majority that have used the man say that it does what it say in the tin. Another option for folk who often have many labs to choose from. No point getting touchy over the semantics

My libido and mood are up but that's the tm test, the tren I was using clearing my system and a few other things like sleep lol. If in a few weeks it's not doing what it should I'll be the first to feedback. This is a busy forum full of good members so there no need to slag one another when all we want is to train and gain in a sport/hobbie that's not mainstream so keep it clean


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

He started it


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

kasabian19 said:


> How can you 'benchmark'? There are too many variables: Diet, training, sleep etc...not to mention other compounds thrown into the mix as well.


 Rubbish when some people are keeping variables stable.

Ofcourse you can benchmark as @DLTBB states, if you've used test from various sources.

Think you need to take a step back and realise that experienced forum members don't deserve some noob cropping up from nowhere and throwing derisory remarks.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

kasabian19 said:


> No, you've given a specific %, and that's the issue I have. I welcome all opinions and thoughts, but not when people are making very specific claims about dosages based on feel rather than actual test results.


 'You' welcome all opinions and thoughts?!? Well how thoughtful of you. Pipe yourself down crack boy and show some respect.

Guarantee this clown will be gone within a week.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

who is this Taylor Made? Yet another rimmed lab thats disappearing within a month or two? lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> who is this Taylor Made? Yet another rimmed lab thats disappearing within a month or two? lol


 It did disappear but came back again.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sen said:


> It did disappear but came back again.


 lol!!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

sen said:


> It did disappear but came back again.


 Abracadabra.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Only thing I would buy Tailormade would be cloths :thumb


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Only thing I would buy Tailormade would be cloths :thumb


 The golf clubs are good quality too.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

It didn't disappear, was supply issues and issues with websites IIRC.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Guess who's back.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> Guess who's back.


 Back again


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Back again


 TM's back


----------



## The Lanes (Jul 22, 2013)

Nara said:


> TM's back


 Tell a friend


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Guess who's back.





mrwright said:


> Back again





Nara said:


> TM's back





The Lanes said:


> Tell a friend


 wish someone would tell me it's still coming up as down on my phone lol


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

When you stick http at the front and .net at the end. It's process's of being updated so doubt everything will be listed mate


----------



## The Lanes (Jul 22, 2013)

I was on the other day, the logo was the same but the listings were for women's clothes and lingerie... some good gains to be made from that I heard :lol: but the products are being slowly added to the new site, just taking a bit of time!


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Guess who's back.


 I can't find em


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Lmao. Has anyone actually read what I've said?! I have no issues with people making general comments saying they think gear is well dosed, but NO ONE can give accurate or even ball park figures as to dosages just from taking something/feel. I'm sure you all know what good gear and what gear feels like, but that's not the point here.

It's like me saying I take X lab which is meant to be dosed at 300mg/ml and I reckon it's dosed at 250-300mg/ml. How do on earth can I be that specific from 'feel'? No-one.

As for variables there are always varisbles. No one eats exactly the same, sleeps the same amount of hours, train at exactly the same time for the same duration etc...and gear obviously affects this massively. Each batch will differ in potency. If you're taking a variety of compounds then how can you possibly know what's doing what and how it's making you feel. You could be on test and tren, with one be overdosed and one under, yet the next cycle it coulf be the other way round and you feel exactly the same.

In short, no one can tell accurate dosages from feel. Particularly when noobs will read it, see a heavily muscled guy saying it and then assume what he says is gospel. Let's rely on testing for specific numbers and figures.


----------



## The Lanes (Jul 22, 2013)

kasabian19 said:


> Lmao. Has anyone actually read what I've said?! I have no issues with people making general comments saying they think gear is well dosed, but NO ONE can give accurate or even ball park figures as to dosages just from taking something/feel. I'm sure you all know what good gear and what gear feels like, but that's not the point here.
> 
> It's like me saying I take X lab which is meant to be dosed at 300mg/ml and I reckon it's dosed at 250-300mg/ml. How do on earth can I be that specific from 'feel'? No-one.
> 
> ...


 Look who's back


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

kasabian19 said:


> Lmao. Has anyone actually read what I've said?! I have no issues with people making general comments saying they think gear is well dosed


 Well, clearly you do because that is essentially what I was saying in my post. My idea of accurately dosed is within 10-15% of what the label says.



kasabian19 said:


> It's like me saying I take X lab which is meant to be dosed at 300mg/ml and I reckon it's dosed at 250-300mg/ml. How do on earth can I be that specific from 'feel'? No-one.


 I wouldn't bat an eyelid if somebody said that, it's an opinion. I'm not going to decide whether or not I use a lab based on 1 post from 1 user regardless of what they say.



kasabian19 said:


> As for variables there are always varisbles. No one eats exactly the same, sleeps the same amount of hours, train at exactly the same time for the same duration etc...and gear obviously affects this massively.


 As mentioned in my last post, I train and diet in the same way during every bulk and cut phase and my sleep is very regimented.



kasabian19 said:


> Each batch will differ in potency.


 I bulk-buy so everything I used from them and my current lab is/was from the same batch.



kasabian19 said:


> Particularly when noobs will read it, see a heavily muscled guy saying it and then assume what he says is gospel.


 Well they are idiots if they take one person's opinion on a forum as the deciding factor for whether or not they are going to use a certain lab.

Like I said in my previous post, I was giving my opinion on the products I have used. My opinion was that the gear was accurately dosed, at a guess within 10-15% of what the label says. The gains I made while using the gear reflected that as well. I'm not sure why you won't let it go to be honest, it was just a passing comment. Get over it. If you don't want to use TaylorMade gear I honestly could not care less. I'm using Test E and Tren E from SIS now which are both over dosed by around 10% as confirmed by tests from Simec AG. ^_^ Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Hurambe_lifts (Nov 7, 2016)

kasabian19 said:


> Lmao. Has anyone actually read what I've said?! I have no issues with people making general comments saying they think gear is well dosed, but NO ONE can give accurate or even ball park figures as to dosages just from taking something/feel. I'm sure you all know what good gear and what gear feels like, but that's not the point here.
> 
> It's like me saying I take X lab which is meant to be dosed at 300mg/ml and I reckon it's dosed at 250-300mg/ml. How do on earth can I be that specific from 'feel'? No-one.
> 
> ...


 fuk me I though my nan was boring


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

Will tm be partaking in this coming black Friday sale...


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

read the rules about sources next time you ask a question


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Because it's xmas?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

BULK said:


> Because it's xmas?


 i've emailed them 2 weeks ago , 2 times


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Peasnall said:


> You must have a cheap Raws supplier I'm looking at double that and that's cheap.


 It's actually cheaper than 3. Of course you need to be buying 100g+ for low price per g


----------

